# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 28



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Ooh I'm first- thats a first in the 2 yrs I've been lurking here 

Jan- one day at a time   I'm so glad your dad is doing well after all he;s been through. How is your BP now?

Mimou- OUCH! that sounds horrible! The indignity we women have to go through is unbelievable. Good that the cons will be more thorough now.

berry- glad your scan went well- all sounds great! Its a bonus when you get a nice nurse to see you through each time- gives you some sort of continuity  You will start to feel liek you've got a bunch of grapes growing down there and most people can't fit into jeans by the end of stims 

ditto irishlady-sorry I've forgotten who'd all posted but massive good luck to all who're cycling  

michelle- I'm ok thanks- a bit stressed with living in the house while overseeing it being done up- just had enough and want to move on to more tx. How are you?

helen-  I'm very sorry to hear about your friend- think i missed that recently.As for dh  they can sometimes just jump right in there and drop a clanger.I keep in mind that both my mum and grandmother had children when they were 40ish so it must be possible- my granny ttc fr 5 yrs apparently then had 2 at 40/42. i keep hearing stories of how she cried into her soup- and now  can identify with her  
I also bear in mind the possibility of egg donation or embryo donation should all else fail- Not sure how you feel about this but it does give you options and  as good success rates as younger women into your 40's. There area  few of us at this upper age limit- blooming NHS waits  I was 33 when i first was referred to  IF clinic and took them till I was 37 to do my 1st IVF 

Hi to all-dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks vonnie, I'm feeling good about it so far... i just hope it actually works     my jeans don't fit now.... and don't fancy trying to squeeze into them!!! I hope i fit back into them again next year!!   (hears hoping i can be a big balloon! )

Feeling a bit bloated now! I'm trying to drink as much water as possible!

xxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

WARNING: THIS MIGHT BE A BIT OF TMI!!!!

I've had a bit of discharge sort of a light brown colour. Is this normal? I'm getting paranoid AGAIN!!!! Also at the beginning of the week i had a bit of an upset tummy... now I'm blooming constipated!!!! why oh why!!! I've also got this really strange feeling, like a shooting nerve pain on my right wrist(the inside - vain part) i don't know if this is because of the acupuncture I've been getting as its around the area she puts a needle! 

I have to do my injections myself today as DH is on a early shift this morning.... ohhh noooo!!!!!! I'm a bit nervous as he usually holds my skin for me   I'll survive!! 

1 more  qn lol If i had EC on Friday would it prob be Monday for ET? The nurse told me last week this might be the case but nobody else has mentioned it to me. 

Hope everyone one else well.... sorry no personals just now, but i will do them later... I've got another busy day ahead of me!  

Take care girls

berry xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Berry, sorry I can't answer your questions but wanted to send you a  

I had v disappointing time at the hosp this morning. There was only 1 follie measuring 12mm  
Having to increase puregon to 200 from 150, so hopefully that will kick start things. Then when they took blood tried and didn't succeed from left arm and was v painful, then had to do from the right which was sore. Plus when dh gave me injection this morning, it hurt as well. So I am turning into a moaning pin cushion!!

Have to call royal ~ 1pm for blood results, hopefully they will be fine as can't cope with anything else going wrong today   particularly when I am at work and just want to cry...

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

IrishLady -    don't worry too much! cos that will make u worse (i know easier said than done) I'll say a wee prayer for u 2day! xx

I am ultra paranoid just now my right wrist is giving Me a bit of pain.... pains and needles a really weird shottong pain sort of feels like the pain u get when u knock ur funny bone in ur elbow.... i really hope acupuncture hasn't done this 2 me as i was there yesterday! I'm going 2morrow again so i  will tell her. Is it possible that she has put a needle into a nerve? just my luck!!!   plus i still cant poo! lol


xxxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quick one to say hello and I haven't forgotten about everyone but not got time to post right now   Hope you are all doing well and to those going through treatment lots of luck      and a big hug to anyone with recent disappointments  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I'm just home from my 2nd scan and its looking like my EC is going to be Tuesday. I've been on drugs for 7 days now... is this not a bit long? I had 10 follices on my right side... the biggest was about 12mm and on the left there was 5 + 2 small or something... all about 11mm ish.... I was told my lining is very good... but the Dr didn't tell me how thick it was.... something had actually happened about 10 mins b4 our appointment was due and my head was all over the place. Is this a good result? Or are my follices slow at growing? I've just to stay at 150 puregon unless my blood test comes bk with something wrong... so i will phone this afternoon for that. Next appointment is on Friday.... What a day i have had!!!! 


Got my blood results.... hormones are fine, so i've to keep same dose of 150 puregon. 

Hope your all well....

berryxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello girls,

sorry a bit in a hurry - my computer just threw a wee wobbly - not sure whether I get this through:

Doodler: I pm-ed you course details.

Berry - what a roller coaster you are having. But follie size sounds good. You are on teh short protocol, which means that you do nto donwreg, but they still have to give your body time to grow follies to right size - when they do EC they want them 14 millimeters and bigger (to abotu 18 mm - ish I think). So you are perfect for Tuesday-ish. They grow quite a bitper day. When they say 5 and two they probalby mean, 5 were big enough to measure, 2 were very small - don't worry, completly normal!
7 days on stimmming is quite short, i stimmed for 16 days, but that was on a long protocol.
But I do not think yoru follies grow too slow. 

Sorry abotu typos - must dash.

Big HELLO to everyone.

Caroline


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Irishlady, I had something similar, where only one follie responded and they racked up my dose of Puregon and kept me on stims for an extra week too. All went well in the end, and at EC we got 7 eggs. Try not to worry too much, and I hope things go well from here on in.  

Berry, I did SP and stimmed for 3 weeks. Don't worry!  Also, I was tired on the drugs - I remember Dr Kini asking if I had any side effects and I joked that yes, I was tired, but if all went according to plan I'd have to get used to that!

(This will def be TMI for everyone else, so please look away now)  To make you feel less isolated about your poo - or lack of - I'll share that I have been chronically constipated since falling pg. I can understand how bad it makes you feel, and then some! Hope you get going soon, but if you need it, drink masses of water and try a bit of Fybogel!

Nice to see you Elaine - can't believe you're getting married so soon!

Mimou, hope you're ok - that sounds awful! And I thought the chicken pox was a problem! Have things sorted themselves yet? Oh, you poor soul - as if life isn't tough enough! Thinking of you. 

Helen, can't believe DH!!! It's really easy to say such things tho, and not think about what you've actually said!  I'm glad you're beginning to come to terms with the loss of your friend - it seemed such a shock. Nice to see you here again.

Doodler, I don't know where you find the energy! Do you set a timescale to finish, or is that too stressful? Hope things are going along swimmingly. Is Max helping? 

Claire xx


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Hello there,

I'm new to this thread and I wondered if anyone out there could help with some questions about treatment at ERI?...

To cut an extremely long story short, DH and I had our 1st ICSI treatment in London in 2003 (where we were then living) and we now have a very lively 4 year old son!  Since then, we've moved to Edinburgh and tried 3 more ICSI/FETs to provide him with a baby brother or sister without success.  Each time we've travelled to London for treatment (first at Hammermith and then ARGC) which is stressful, complicated and UNBELIEVABLY expensive.  I've had it in my mind that we should have one more go, and as I don't think we can afford another cycle in London, we are thinking of having our last treatment in Edinburgh.

I've heard really mixed things about the clinic though, and I would be really grateful for some honest advice.  Our GP told us that there would be a 6 week wait for an initial consultation followed by a 6 MONTH wait before treatment can start.  Is that really right?!  

Also, I wondered how much monitoring there is during stims?  At ARGC they scan you every day and do blood tests and adjust your meds accordingly.  At ERI, do they scan you for the first time after 7/10 days stims (if you're doing a short protocol)?  The reason I ask is because I've always responded quite poorly to the drugs in the past.  Can you state a preference between a short protocol or a long protocol and are the drs up for listening to patients?  Also, I've heard that although Mr T can be a bit abrupt, the nurses and other staff are really friendly.  How would everyone feel about recommending the clinic?  

They must be doing something right at ERI as there are so many BFPs on this thread - congratulations to everyone!

Thanks so much.

S
x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick note from me.  Sorry for being such a rubbish FF lately.  Tried to post twice at home and both times my PC crashed so trying to use the one at my college.  Got exams in two weeks and very stressed!

Just wanted to say to Irish Lady and Berry -  hope all is okay with you.  HOpe you are not too worried about it all and hope that the EC and ET go well - its nice to have a cycle buddy.  Will be thinking about you.

Mimou - hope you are doing okay - sorry that you have had such a rubbish time of it lately.

Doodler - very impressed with all the renovations - sounds like you are doing great.

Claire - how you keeping?  Hope you are doing okay.  How far are you on now?

Hi to everyone else - sorry for no more personals.  

By the way - did anyone see the Herald on Monday?  I bought it as saw there was an article on IVF - turned out to be an interview with Suzanne and Charlie!  Just wondered if anyone else had read it.  Hope they are doing okay.

Best go for now as my class is about to start.

Speak soon - love to everyone

Hannahxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you for all the good wishes  

Being trying to lie low and try and stay positive for next scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
Am going to my reflexology lady this evening and she said she would sort me out...think I must have sounded v stressed when I called her the other day!

My DH is coming with me tomorrow so hope that makes me more relaxed.

Started taking oralugon (sp??) yesterday and I am not enjoying having 2 injections...anyway here's   it will be worth it.

Sorry no time for personals...work is manic and I could do without it at present  

lots of love xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello everyone,

I just read suzanne and charlie's article - very poignant .I think it gives people a really good idea of the pain and sorrow involved in ivf cycles-
However I was annoyed by the doc's opinion who stated that 'why would we bother to explore a new technique when we have a 50% success rate'  ! In what other field of medecine would a treatment that gave such a low success rate be a cause for complacency ! It makes me so mad !!!!   
http://www.theherald.co.uk/search/display.var.2468379.0.you_get_your_hopes_up_youll_put_up_with_any_pain.php

(hope this link works)

I am feeling a bit better and more able to move around easily. I am off work for a week and being pampered by my mum.Poor dh came in knackered from work yesterday to find the pair of us sitting on the sofa doing knitting. I am sure when we got married he couldn't have dreamt that 18 months down the line ,he would be married to a woman with a wee bag who does knitting while watching crap TV!!!

good luck to Berry and irish lady

Jan - are you back at school ? How you doing ? 
Jola - is your happy news sinking in yet ? Are you sending yourself doolally with paranoia ? Hope you can manage to take it easy 

Helen, how are you - so sorry about your friend. Take care of yourselves and no notice of your hubby  Good luck with all the natural meantime stuff  

Doodler - how is the sanding ? I HATE sanding- especially the edging one where you have to squat . Am ashamed to admit that I employed a little man to do it last time (lady muck !) Good on you - you will be fighting fit and ready to take on the world after all this (or maybe just knackered!)

Soozalicious - good luck with your TX. You do have to wait a long time at eri - they ahve a 6 month + waiting list. I was not happy with the amount of monitoring and went from not much doing to overstim when I was not seen for 6 days but I think this is quite unusual. Yes they do offer sp/lp, lots of people seem to be doing sp lately. I do like Dr Thong though,and the nursing staff are wonderful he does not give you any flannel and will only offer what is tested and proven to be effective. I had a consult at argc, and know what you mean about the cost. I was wanting to be closely monitored , but they pushed IVIG/immunes so hard , we were put off + we could not manage with my job and the money.
You could also consider one of the glasgow clinics. Don't know if this helps - good luck   
bye to everyone
xx

/links


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI Girls

Just sneaking on quickly at work, as still don't have broadband sorted out at home!

Looks like lots been going on int he last week or so, will have to find the old thread to catch up properly.

Berry & Irishlady - wishing you lots of luck for your cycles   .  Sometime the appts are over so fast and you come away with more questions than answers, but make sure you call the clinic back if there's something you're not sure about.

Big hugs to everyone else, will catch up on personals over the weekend.  

Off to ERI tomorrow for 2st appt for FET.  though A/F had arrived yesterday, so called the hosp, but turned out to be just a bit of spotting, should be in full flow by tomorrow, so going to go along anyway.

catch up soon
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Peanuts - Thank you. Good luck tomorrow!! 


I went to my GP today too see about the pain i have been gettin in my wrist. the doctor thinks i have tendicitus(i cant spell it) inflammation on the tendons in the wrist... so as i cant take any medication i have to just bare the pain and it should go in a few weeks. I have been told to wear splint.. so i had to order one from boots as they didn't have my size. I've also got an appointment at RI 2morrow.. a nother scan and blood test, I'm hoping my follies will have grown a bit, and everything will be good for EC on Tuesday. I'm still on 150 Puregon and been taking oralugon. All my drugs have ran out now, so i will need to get more tomorrow.  Got a bit of a sore stomach 2nite and also bloated! I hate it!!!!   


Berry xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning...just wanted to update up.

I had second scan today (day 7) and still blo**y frustrating and disappointing. Still only 1 follie on the right, but it has grown to 15mm, now have 3 on the left, but they are all too near the cyst so can't be touched. Have to keep going on 200 puregon and orgalutran and go back on Mon (day 10) for another scan. They said if there isn't more on the right, or on the left but not near the scan may have to consider cancelling treatment  

Trying to stay positive but it is becoming v difficult. Going to keep my head down at work, until it is home time and then I reckon it will sink in.

Even Dr T came to speak to us to discuss the results and I felt like all the staff were looking at us as we walked past their desk on the way back round to reception...

Just want to be at home under my duvet 

lots of love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

dear irishlady,

sorry to hear your scan was disappointing. It is a horrible feeling and I know that I had the exact same feelings you describe when the same thing happened to me (on the same dose of 150 as you). You do feel like a failure- it is horrible. Please remember that the staff will have seen hundreds of people in excatly the same situation. I think that they are very cautious initially in the doses thay give you because of the danger of overstim , until they see how your body works and what type and dose of drugs will suit you personally. Please don't get too downhearted ( it's not easy to stay chipper!), there are lots of things they can adjust in subsequent cycles to help you. I know there are other girls on here who have had cysts and might be able to give you some advice. Also, it is early days- you may need some more time for things to kick in during this stimm.
Take care- sending you lots of          . Chin Up !!

bye from mimou ( still stuck at home )


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - I'm so sorry to hear about Ur news...I am also not feeling very positive as my follices are not growing very much.... EC is now looking like its going to be Wednesday. What time was Ur appointment this morning? I was in at 9.40 this morning. I was looking around for you!   Try to keep positive!   

So my 3rd scan was today and i was told my lining was 12!? is that good? I have lots of follices but they don't seem to be growing very fast, i think my biggest one was about 15mm and I'm on day 8 of puregon. I have to wait until 2.30 to phone for my hormone results.  I'm still on 150 puregon and orgalutran, i thought my dose would have been put down by now to be honest. I just don't understand why they r not growing!   So its looking like EC is now going to be wed and et will be Saturday. I just hope everything works!   

berry xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

This is a quick message for Cola - thanks for your PM - have tried to reply but your mailbox is full.
Cheers,
Jan xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have been away for quite a bit - well over a year

In that time I have started a new job. Postponed self funding IVF.

But got a letter on Friday saying NHS funded IVF will be available from March for me - scary or what!!!

So since I have pigged out for the last year - need to loose 2 stone - better get a move on eh!!!

Nicki
xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Jan,

you did not mean me, did you??   My in-box is 'only' 60% full aparently ...

Hi Nicki - welcome back - what great news on your funding!! Congratulations, nice to hear that somebody makes it through the waiting list!!! Well deserved honey.

Caroline


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just sneaking on at work again - DH has promised he'll get broadband sorted this week!

Managed to catch up with the news on the other thread over my lunch hour, what a time everyone is having!

Jola - congrats on your news, thats wonderful.  Hope you are well and bubba is snuggling in nicely.   

Mimou - how you doing hun?  Hope you're taking it easy at hun with your wee bag!  Does it come in a designer brand?  Although not sure if that would do your street cred any better with the kids!

Flash - how you holding up hun?  I'm sure being a suport to your friend has taken its toll on you too, hope your bearing up   .  Sorry didn't get back to you about coffee, had my folks across and house things getting to me.  Glad you've got a plan for Feb, but hope you'll not need it, looks like BMS is the way to go these days with Mimou and Jola's news!   

Neave - well done on the funding, was worth the wait for you.  Hope you've settled into your new job, and are ready to go in March.

Berry & Irishlady - keeping fingers crossed for you both, try not to get to disheartened, a lot can change between scans, especially so close to EC    

Better go, work to get on with!! Big hugs to everyone
Dxx

PS - nearly forgot me!  Because I've got 2 Blasts, they've got me on a modified artificial cycle - no d/reg (yeah), but need to take Climaval for 2 weeks, so back on the 5th for a scan and if lining is thick enought then I'll have ET the following week.  Just hoping my body gets organised, and my wee Blasts survive the thaw.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls, 
how is everyone?

Dawn- hope your AF is in full flow and you're gearing up ok for the FET.     

berry - your lining is good- they usually like it to be at least 10 by the time of ET and triple layered looking- I always think it looks like a burger in a bun  its a good sign as your oestrogen levels must be rising in response to growing follies to produce a good lining - I once stimmed for 19 days cos zippo had grown in the 1st 5 days.

irishlady-  it can be so blooming upsetting when a cycle doesn't go to plan and especially on your first when you've nothing to base it on. I'm surprised they proceeded when you had a cyst- they've always made me wait till it had gone till i was allowed to start a cycle but maybe yours was smaller. They're always adamant that it doesn't affect the following cycle but I've had cysts before 2 cycles and both times that ovary didn't do much... though got some eggs from other ovary.Bear in mind they always give you the worst case scenario to keep your expectations real i guess but sometimes things can turn around. There may be the option of converting to an IUI cycle if only 1 or 2 mature follies- anything 15 or over can be mature, or letting you ovulate and ttc naturally?( don't know your circumstances) .... good luck  

neave- welcome back. good luck with your cycle!

mimou- if I could have afforded  wee man to do the edging sander believe me I would happily have been lady muck but the budgets blown!  Hope you're bump and you are well?

jan- how are you?  are you thinking of doing the course?

caroline- pm'd you about Clear Passage for the blocked tube 

soozalicious- welcome! I've been down the immune treatment too and know how expensive the whole thing is so can understand.I had 3 cycles at ERI before moving onto immune tx  at SIRM in Las vegas.Yes the waiting lists can be horrendous( for this reason you might also want to check out Dundee and Glasgow). last year i was having to wait 9 mths for self funding at ERI but once i started it was rarely more than 3 mths between txs as got cancellations.( Mind you this after 2 years waiting for diagnostic stuff to be done at the infertility clinic before i could be referred to the ACU). The nursing staff are/were wonderful. Dr T I found to be willing to answer questions- one session we had was 45 mins but he is against immune txs,or pgd as he believes this is unproven to help( despite  contradictory publications). I found most of the other ( then) drs at follow up would just offer the bad luck try again phrase.So if you're looking for mainstream treatment ERI is good. Scans- I found if I was anxious  about something they would throw in an extra scan- they don't do everyday  scans routinely and will only do mainstream drug protocols. blood tests only as required not daily.I asked to try SP once and they would have done if i hadn't developed a cyst and needed d/r.

Many of the BFPs recently have been couples with MF, younger couples on their 1st 3 cycles, or surprise spontaneous pregnancies.Those of us with more complex histories are still here.... if you're a poor responder...I'd hesitate. i became classed as a poor responder at ERI but have subsequently found protocols that suit me much better and last cycle produced 11 mature eggs and 4 blasts. The NHS tend to treat you with a couple of protocols  to suit all which clearly they do for many but not for all. 


hi to everyone else- must go and do something else...

dxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls,

Just wanted to update you all...

EC is on Wednesday morning so i have to trigger tonight at 10pm   I had about 11 folices on right and about 5 on left (i think) all good sizes(about 15mm-19mm) Dr Raja was very pleased and he was also thrilled that DH knew how they worked out the sizes of follices lol Not sure if we are having et on Friday or Saturday? what is better 2day or 3 day transfers? I seriously cant wait till this is all over and i hopfully get my bfp! I'm so scared for wed but i know i will b fine! Take care all, I'll b on for personals later. hand is still sor btw, but i've been using it a bit 2day as i had to drive to RI  

berry xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

Have been lying low a bit as all of this has been getting too much for me..

To cut a long and emotional story short we are going ahead with tx and have ec on wed too...same as you berry!! My trigger is at midnight tonight so will need to set the alarm for that. Only have 1 follie... , good size of 21mm and Dr T is prepared to do the ec. So I am going to be   until Wed and hope that it fertilises. We decided that we didn't want to regret not taking this chance, as small as it may be.

Have taken today off as I was an emotional wreck at RIE, and cried loads. At least we have got to this stage and I am truly grateful for that.

xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Just catching up from our holidays.  Had a fab time in Lanzarote weather, hotel, food and we both feel throughly refreshed after our break but now got 7 piles of washing to do as DH wants his delicates done correctly, think he's turning a bit metro-sexual on me.

Jola, great news on the BFP.

IrishLady and Berry all the best for Wednesday.

Still trying to catch up with everyone's news but just wanted to say hola.

Vonnie15


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hola vonnie - glad you had a magic holiday. Tell your dh to do his own washing if he is so particular  Mine is all metrosexual about how his shirts are ironed but not very metrosexual about putting smelly socks in the washpot 

Irishlady - hope youfeel a bit better soon, take it easy and good luck for wednesday  

berry - good luck to you too for wednesday  

Dawn - great that you have 2 blastos. good luck with the thaw and hooray for no filthy downreggs  

Doodler - good luck with getting house finished.

I have spent the whole day at the hospital, sore and very tired but bag free !!  . I have to go back tomorrow and maybe back to work on weds.

big hugs to Jan,Caroline, claire, Helen, soozalicious,Neave and Jola x x x


----------



## margesimpson (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello all,

I hope you don't mind me joining in, I have to confess I've been lurking for a wee while, checking in how you all are getting on, as we may end up with IVF at Edinburgh too.

Irishlady - my heart went out to you when I read your post. We're all so close to the edge for so much of the time, going through this, that it's amazing we ever leave the house, never mind being able to work!  The follie sounds like a good size and maybe all your energy and nutrients went into that one as that's the one that you need?! I know it's so hard to stay positive, but it's not over yet, by any means. 

Berry and Irishlady - the very best of luck for Wednesday for you both!    

Hello to everybody else, good luck and hope to be on again soon (if we've any luck ourselves)

Mx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words.

I am at work today and it actually feels good to be having a 'normal' day.

Marge your words brought a tear to my eye, thank you so much  

Feeling okay about tomorrow and definitely taking one day at a time.

As I had said we had to do trigger injection at midnight last night. We were both really tired but didn't shut my eyes until ~ 11.40 and woke up at 11.53 saying to DH who was still awake only 7mins to go. Had set the alarm as back up. However.........woke up at 12.30...couldn't believe it. I turned into this mad woman shouting at dh to wake up, light was still on and he was holding his book but was fast asleep.  He woke up, but didn't know what was going on. While I was screaming we are late, can't believe it you have to inject me now!!! So once he realised the situation told me to calm down but this had the opposite effect and I was like what do you mean, this is the one thing we had to do at a set time and we have missed. Can you hear the hysteria in my voice?!!!  

So once this was done I couldn't get to sleep with worry, so left a message at the clinic explaining the situation and still couldn't sleep. So it is definitely an early night for me tonight 

Looking back on it is does make me laugh.  

Berry, how was your trigger injection??

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady  - my trigger went fine thanks. sorry to hear about ur drama! i can imagine that it would be v stressful! i would have done the same thing as u! What time have u and DH to go into hospital 2morrow? We have 2 be in hospital for 8 am and i think my op will be at 9 am..... I'm sooooooo nervous! i might even be next to u in the recovery room for all we know!! 


I'm actually   myself for tomorrow!! I'm really worried that i wont be asleep for the op! and i will feel everything and see what they r doing to me!! please somebody help me put my mind at ease... tell me i will be asleep!!! ohh please!!!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone!

Nicki, that is fantastic news about tx starting in March. 

Peanuts, how are you keeping? Have you got a date for ET? I don't really know the process with FET but I hope your wee blasts survive the thaw. 

Mimou, Brilliant...you bag free lady!!!  Hope all went well at hosp today. 

Jola, wow. That is just brilliant news for you. Take good care of yourself.

marge, when will you find out about treatment at eri?

berry and irishlady, masses of luck, love and hugs for tomorrow. You'll both be fine. I found it quite a nice feeling being sedated but very very tired afterwards - a bit like being jet lagged.
To cheer you both up heres a link to another ff page which is all about DR and EC it is SO funny! I particularly like the one about Sharon - i think its on page 2...

enjoy 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0

no news from me really - apart from seeing Nick Nairn the other day! We're just plodding along and can't wait for January.

xxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi everyone!

I just wanted to let u all know that I'm just about to start going to clinic for EC and i  must say I'm so so so so   nervous!!! I hope everything goes well and we get lots of great eggs! Best of luck to everyone today! I'm trying to stay positive this morning!    


Thank you to eveyone for all your kind words!!

Irishlady - I might see u later  good luck!!   

Berry xxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dear all,
Hey how are you doing? Sorry for being such a rotten poster and FF friend recently - too much going on with DH and I at the moment - not all particualry good unfortunately.  DH and I are having that rocky patch that you kind of know that everyone has but when it is happening to you, it just feels so awful and well, quite sad.   Blame of course can laid at the door of this awful tx/IF/more tx?lets try BMS/when and where do we go next?  door and that awful finality (as it sometimes seems) of this just never working.  Its been absolutely manic recently with both of our work, not having a holiday this year and domestic stuff with my family so I think we are jsut both so tired of other stuff and even each other..that seems to sum it up i reckon   .  To look on the positive, I've persuaded DH to come with me to see the Counsellor at ERI; her and I had a great chat last time so I also reckon that DH needs to "let out" some of his emotional thoughts that he's not letting out with me.  I could be completely wrong but as I've never experienced this, I need to try something or someone   . Quick run thro personals for those last few..

berry - thinking of you at ec today big     and fingers crossed for many lovely eggs

irishlady - hope ec went well today and   that that you get good fertilisation rate  

mimou - nice to heear from you.. glad you have made a recovery, and good luck for the time to come.

marge - hi there, so have you plans to go to eri? Hope you are doing OK.  

vonnie - hey there, sounds like a good old time you both had.  Congrats on being so patient with DH (the way I feel jsut now I'd be showing him the washing powder and a basin!  )

doodler - nice to hear from you, sorry lost track of where you are with renovations   hope you are enjoying making house into home anyway 

dawn - ooo, didnt realsie you were so close to starting FET  . no worries about coffee. With a cosy new home, it's good omens for a BFP result in time for Xmas    , good luck!

Sorry this has been a crap me and Dh post.  Nicer things on the horizon as our new fireplace is being put in today and we're off down South tomorrow to my sisters for my nephew's 18th birthday party in London! Not back until Monday so hopefully a bit of family time and change of scene will do us good.

Have a great weekend everyone  
Helenx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just home girls..

we got 12 eggs  i'm really tired just now so gonna go to sleep. i just wanted to let u know.

xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone - 

Still feeling a bit woozy so have to keep this short. Well they managed to get 2 eggs, which is double what I had hoped for or even imagined. There was a second smaller follie in my right ovary which contained an egg. Feeling positive at this mo, but that will change before I have to call hosp tomorrow morning. 

DH has been great and bought some flowers and innocent smoothies with the wee knitted hat on them!

Berry - so pleased for you - well done!!

The sedative was a very surreal experience, the anesthetist said enjoy this gin and tonic as she put in the sedative and the last thing I said was it feels like a double!!!

Love to all xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck Irish lady and berry - I'm impressed you've both got here on the same day as your EC!  Sending you both lots of positive vibes for good fertilisation rates.    

Katerina xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Berry & Irishlady - well done on getting to EC! I'm so pleased you got your 2 eggs, Irish - it's all it takes sometimes  .

Dawn - good luck for your cycle - will be keeping everything  for you!

Doodler - am unsure about the course. It's on the same night as my choir, and I'm a bit worried that it might focus on ttc and fertility a bit much for where my head is at the moment. I love the idea of the relaxation and taking care of yourself bit, but am worried about putting myself in amongst folk who are at a much earlier stage of all this than me and ending up being the one that doesn't make it - again  . I did the one day course at the ERI a couple of years ago and out of the dozen or so couples that did it, there's only two of us without babies now  . With the choir, most of them are over 60 and unlikely to be turning up with a bump  , so it's a good escape from it all.

I'm back to the GP tomorrow - was at the nurse on Monday and my BP is up again (140something over 104) despite the beta blockers. Totally freaked out and convinced it's something really nasty. Was reading about arenal tumours and the symptoms of high BP that's hard to control, palpitations, sweats and headaches sound horribly familiar. Last year's anxiety back in full force so feeling very scared and miserable. Just want to relax and have some space to deal with the BFN and what to do next without all this other health stuff. Was feeling rotten with a sore throat etc today and didn't go to work - my boss is not going to be chuffed with all the time off I've had   - can't blame him! Sorry - bit of a downer!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry and irishlady,  well done on EC!   Hope that they all fertilize well  

Do you have any idea when your ET's will be?  

Irishlady, you must be so happy to have got 2 eggies   

Helen, have a great time in London.  We're off down there in January to see DH's kids.

Jan, good luck tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan-   OMG its totally unfair that you have to deal with yet more health issues. Very scary for you you poor thing.I hope the GP will refer you on for more tests just to get to the bottom of it. You and I seem to have very complicated biochemistry  Understand what you say about the course-maybe the thing do do is email the woman on carolines post to ask if its for you- they seem to do intake interviews presumably to try and match peoples background with TX. I'm about at the same place as you with it. You do need time to come to terms with the last cycle. Give me a shout if you want to chat 

berry and irish lady- eggcellent news- both safely through EC. Fingers crossed for fertilisation news this morning  Hope you're not too sore today.

Helen-  Many of us have been there- IF is hard enough to deal with but when life throws other difficult stuff its awful. We've been the same - you get to the point when you just want to get a break.Hopefully you'll both benefit from the counselling Enjoy the 18th!and the fireplace. The upstairs carpets stared going down yesterday no more trudging through rubble( 6mths is long enough ) Still lots of smaller things to do but we can take our time with it now the trades are out the way.

dawn- ooh a BFP for xmas would be lovely for you in your new home  I remember one girl on here who tested on hogmany and got a +ve how lucky was she? 

little areca- is your cycle in jan then?   you didn't ask Nick nairn to make you xmas dinner then? 

margesimpson- welcome- come and chat anytime even when you're not doing tx  Whats your background with IF?

mimou- Bag free- what a result- ouch! How did you cope during class with that one?  the indignities of being a woman huh?

vonnie- how was the weather? Your DH  I'd show him where the washing stuff is kept. I daren't ask what kind of smalls he has!

Hello to everyone else- hope you're well.

dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning, thank you for all the kind messages.

Tummy still a bit sore and I think I may be sick with nerves...apart from that all is good!! Oh and did I mention that my dh is finding out today if he has been made redundant   and he has really bad back pain so had to go along and get an xray at eri once I was out of the op yesterday...what a week!!

Have to call at 11am and it can't come quick enough, really think I might throw up 

If all goes to plan have et tomorrow

Sorry no personals at the mo, as I can hardly think straight  

xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Will make this quick as think I may lost internet connection.  At home studying!
Keeping check on my emails to hear how Irishlady and Berry get on with the phone calls - I found that bit more frustrating than anything (well maybe that and the phone call after the 2ww).
I only got 3 eggs and only 2 fertilised - so really one is all you need.

Thinking of you both

Hi to everyone else - sorry no personals - best get on.

Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

irishlady- so hope it was good news. What a time to have other stuff going on too-just what I was saying to silver6.hope dh survives the cuts- tense time all round- we had that a week or so ago- half dhs office was laid off and our only bit of good news this year was that he wasn't.
dx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Not good news, neither fertilised.    
Am absolutely devasted, knew it would be a long short but had been feeling positive.  Just feel so useless and gutted, and just want to start screaming......

Thought I might be able to go into work this afternoon but definitely don't feel up to that.

Think I may take a break from here for a while.

Thank you for being so supportive and lots of love and luck to you all

Berry - I hope you got good news
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey everyone!


Just phoned to see our fertilisation rate... they collected 12 eggs, injected 11 and 9 have fertilised. I think this is good, is it? Yesterday Dr Tay (i think that was his name) said they wanna do a blast as we r going for SET, i wasn't expecting this. I feel a bit unsettled, dunno what is the best thing to do. So i have to phone RI at 9.30 on Saturday to see whats happening and wether we r going for day 3 or blast.    i really hope this works for us    still a bit sore thhis morning, and lastnight i was having a really bad time as i had to do a no.2 and it was sore to push lol (sorry tmi)

Thanks to everyone for all Ur kind wishes and support.

Irishlady -  I'm so sorry!    I wish u all the very best and take care! Thinking of u and DH


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wanted to give Irish Lady a   , so gutted to hear about your embies.  Just take as much time as you need to get your head round things.  Hope you DH is ok as well.  Thinking of you both

Doodler, weather was lovely sun and warm but a bit windy.  But it beats the snow and the rain at home!!  

Berry hope you get good news today.

Heading through to Glasgow tomorrow to do some Christmas shopping, going to take advantage of the Frasers offer plus we've decided to go out for a curry at night.  Staying at Mum's as we've got the appt at the gcrm on Saturday morning so will let you know how I get on.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonnie - I posted just b4 you there   Glasgow sooo much better for shopping isnt it? Think i will do xmas shopping there this year too. Good luck tomorrow at your appointment! xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great news berry, hope everything goes well for Saturday.  

Y


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi just wanted to say sorry to Irishlady - really sad that this was not your time - I hope that you and DH look after each other over this time.  

Berry - good luck for Saturday.

Vonnie - enjoy your xmas shopping in glasgow - sounds like a really nice day - especially with the curry at night!

Speak soon
Hannahxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

irishlady- I'm so sorry your cycle has ended like this   Its so frustrating and upsetting after all you've been through to get to this point. Just want to say though that bear in mind every cycle is different- they should have learned lessons on how your body responds to make changes next time-maybe the cyst made the difference this time.

berry- good news from you.I'd go to blast if you have some to choose from- only way really to "weed out" the strongest  I think the stats are about 40% will proceed to blast...

vonnie- good luck at the GCRM. Enjoy the curry night 
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Back again, just wanted to say to Jan that I'm thinking of you hunny.  Hope you get some answers from your GP and that your BP settles down soon, and as Doddler says they get to the bottom of it soon.

Doddler, will enjoy curry night tummy is rumbling thing of it
Y


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope your all well. 

  Just wondering if some1 could give me a bit of advice on pessary's as I'm really paranoid just now. I know u get discharge with these but mine had been very clumpy light brown.. is this still blood from EC on Wednesday?    

I phoned RI 2day about embryos and i was told i need to phone tomorrow as all 9 embryos are doing really well so they will look tomorrow at them to see when ET will be. 
Thanks everyone 
xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

i just wanted to update u on my cycle....i have mild OHSS    I had my blood taken and a ultrasound... no fluid on the left ovary but some on the right. I was told nothing too serious but i have to make sure i drink loads and i have also to start taking clexane 20mg (once a day) to thin My blood so i don't get blood clots... how scary!!! ET is still on for Monday but ihave to get a scan  b4 et. The good news is that our embies are looking good... 6 of them are now going for blast!  Im just a bit worried about this ohss now. I'm really glad i  phoned the hospital today as i just felt very bloated and thought it was normal... just aswell i phoned!!!

berryxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope your having a good weekend, at in-laws at the mo so will need to keep it brief.  Our initial consultation went well we saw Dr Lyall she answered all our questions and I felt she was a bit open as to reasons why we are failing at the last hurdle.  She was happy with the quality of eggs we're getting but realistic that the quantity isn't great but I knew this.

If we decide to move clinics I don't think I'll be starting until feb next years as she wants me to get my thyroid checked again and if it is a bit out of sorts she wants it on a even keil for 2 months before progressing, she also recommended that i take asprin at the start of my cycle,  Can't tell you how relieved I am was sure they would bomb us out, DH sample also came back good so he's vits must be working,

Berry great news on the blasts

Hope everyone is well


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning all 

    i am feeling a bit better looking postive now was feeling very low lately thinking i ill never get to my target weight but i can only try my hardest 

  have one more wee sample to see if i am ovulating then a lovely wee trip to the hospital to hand them all in 

  berry great news on tour tx i aint spoke for ages


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

berry- sorry you have OHSS- can be very uncomfortable hon but at least they're looking after you with the clexane etc.You might want to try arnica cream for any tummy bruising you get from that. you should also be having lots of rest i think-get drinking that water to flush out that excess oestrogen.great news on your blasts though 

vonnie- glad you had a good appointment- so much better when you feel you're being listened too  What levels are your thyroid hormones at? I'm back to that same question after them nearly medicating me last year but then it bounced back to normal- now I;m back to being freezing all the time...

scotlass- don't feel too down or be hard on yourself- you will achieve whatever is right for you 

jan- how's you hon? Hope that blood pressure has come down 

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Doodler - thanks for the info!! 

ET went ahead today as planned as i was told my ohss is not too bad. 1 grade A blast transfered bk... I'm praying that it stays... test date is a week on wed...    

I'm still feeling swollen and bloated but DH is really taking good care of me... cooking, helping me he is actually doing everything plus still running our business while i'm off... bless him! 

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to thank you for your kind wishes. We went away for the weekend, and feel much stronger and ready for a full week of work, been a few weeks since I have done one of those!

Have a review of our case tomorrow with Dr Thong, not looking forward to going back to the hospital so soon   but at least it will give us a clearer picture of what went on and what will happen next. Reckon I will be getting the cyst removed but want to wait until after Christmas, so could have a good break. 

Do you know the funny thing   well I can't bring myself to have caffeine, tried a cup of coffee this morning but it went straight to my head so head to stop, also managed a couple of drinks on Fri, but that was my limit...bit of a cheap date!!!

Anyway I hope you are all well, and berry good luck for testing next Wed.

xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

irishlady - I hope your review with Dr T gives you some answers- glad you feel better. Keep taking care of yourselves. Here's to a much more successful cycle next time!       

Jan - hope b/p is behaving itself. Don't worry about work - YOU are much more important  

Vonnie - good news about Glasgow- and new plans - 2009 will be a good year for you  

Dawn - how is FET going - hope ovu is behaving itself

Berry - good luck - I had mild ohss and clexane too - had to have e/t cancelled because of it, but it cleared up quite quickly. 

hugs to everyone else
mimou x x x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Helen, I'm really sorry that you and DH are having a rough time of it.  I hope the counselling appointment helps you to sort things out.  Did you manage to enjoy your weekend?

Jan, what a ride you're on!  I really hope the BP settles down, and would just echo what Mimou said - you have to come first.  Will drop you a text about that (decaf) coffee!

Irishlady, I was really sorry to hear about your cycle.  I hope the review is positive and gives you some answers.  Don't complain about being a cheap date - it's much more fun!

Berry, I'm delighted that you have your wee blast on board.  Fingers and toes crossed for next Wed!  

Doodler, carpet?  What a life of luxury you're embarking on!  

Mimou, it must be wonderful to be rid of the bag.  I can't imagine how you coped!  

Vonnie, it sounds like a positive consultation for you.  My bad memory - was this at GCRM?  I hope you're on track for Feb.  It will be here in no time!

Scotlass, believe me when I say I understand how difficult it is when you have a bit of weight to lose.  Stick with it, and you will get there!

Dawn, how are things with you?

Just a wee update from me.  The inspection went really, really well for our department, and I got very positive feedback from the inspector.    (I'm unbearably smug about it!)  

We also had our scan last week, and it was really positive, with everything looking normal for baby.  We're really thrilled, and happy to be able to "go public" now too.  

Thank you all for the support you've given me to help me get here.  Without you chivvying me on, I doubt I'd ever have lost weight, or been calm enough to deal with injections!  Thank you again - you're a wonderful bunch.  

Claire xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey girls,

had blood taken yesterday at hospital and Dr Thong wants 2 see me 2 morrow morning. Something to do with my blood being thick and its not getting any better. I'm really worried about it all. I know its not doing my wee embryo any good.  any advice?? 

berry xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls seems like forever since i got time to post life is very uncomphy and very hectic at mo with preperations plus christmas and trying to get stuff finished up at work etc. 

I hope you are all doing well and will catch up with personals soon

jan honey how are you doing? 

berry good luck with dr thong

vonnie, dawn, caroline anne, doodler, helen, and all the people i havent mentioned hope you are all good

clarabel congrats honey

ok have to get back to work hope to speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a quick post (I have been lurking here on and off - I signed up in Feb or March this year and then lost my log in details!) In the meantime I have had another two goes (neither successful)

I just wanted to say to Berry - if Dr T wants to see you then it is because hopefully they can do something! Stay hopeful - now is the time your precious embie can start to implant, and if there are problems with blood thickening or whatever then it is great they have figured that out now - even though you had a blastocyst transfer the embryo does not embed straight away on day one, so if they see you tomorrow you still have a good chance of this cycle working. My understanding is that implantation occurs between day 8 and day 11 usually (though there can be 'late implanters' too) - so anything to help your sticky blood is likely to get a good chance to work in time for this beautiful blastocyst.

I am mainly posting on poor responders thread now... but hope it is ok to butt in now and then.

all best wishes and love and luck to everyone here
Elinor x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Elinor - does this mean that because my blood is like this my cycle will fail?? The nurse told me on the phone that this will not effect my cycle    i'm really upset


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Berry - Please don't worry! They're taking good care of you and if they've said it won't affect your embie, they're saying it out of plenty of good experience. Some research even suggests that having "sticky" blood (which I have all the time, as I've got a genetic clotting condition) can actually help with the implantation process. I wonder how they're assessing how sticky your blood is - cos there's lots of different factors. One thing they sometimes look at is platelet levels - since that's one of the things that promotes clotting - but my platelet levels go up when I'm on clexane - making it look like I'm more likely to clot, but actually the clexane works on the stuff that makes the platelets "glue" together, so it's a separate issue. Why not post a query on the "ask a nurse" section of direct support.

Irishlady - I'm so, so sorry to hear that your cycle ended the way it did . Cycles vary enormously - just because this one didn't go well, doesn't mean the next one won't. First cycles are tricky cos they don't know you and your response as well as they will _after_ your first cycle . Hope you get some answers and a way forward.

I've got my BP monitor on Thursday. Was supposed to be on Tuesday in 2 week's time, but that's the P1 Xmas party!! Called them and they agreed it wasn't the most sensible time to do it, and found a cancellation this week. In the meantime, I've lost my voice and our boiler blew up - literally. After 14 visits from a certain gas company, it seemed to be working (last visit 3 weeks ago) but apparently something was amiss! Thank goodness I was in the flat and able to turn the gas and power off - and thank goodness I wasn't in the kitchen when it blew!! BP is bound to be sky-high after that and dealing with certain gas company who have not been that helpful!

Hi to everyone else - worn out with all that's been going on, so sorry I've not been on so much and that I've only done a couple of personals - will be back on soon.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been a really bad FF recently, finally got broadband sorted out today, so should be much better!!

Have been trying to catch up with everyone, so please forgive me if I miss anyone:

Berry - congrats on having your wee blast on board.  Sorry to hear about the OHSS, hope your not feeling too bad  .  Hope DrT is able to put your mind at ease tomorrow, as the nurse says it won't affect your cycle - they wouldn't tell you that if they didn't mean it       

Irishlady - so sorry to hear about your cycle, sending you masses of   .  So glad your were able to get away and look after each other at this difficult time.  I hope DrT is able to offer you some answers tomorrow, and you're able to form a plan for moving forward with treatment.

Jan - OMG, so glad you weren't in the kitchen when your boiler blew up, don't think your BP would have taken it!  Hope its all sorted now, and the BP monitor this week helps your GP get to the bottom of whats going on, take care of yourself hun   

Elinor - Hi hun, welcome to our wee thread, and your welcome to pop in when ever you feel like it, would be good to hear how you're getting on, take care and good luck with your treatment     

Kirsty - OMG, can't believe your 31 weeks, where has the time gone!  Hope your able to get everything sorted out for finishing up work, but hope your taking it easy!  When are you due?  Take care of yourself and bubba's   

Clarabelle - congrats on your scan, that fab news  , and fab news about your inspection - you've every right to be smug!!

Mimou - FET is doing ok so far, but will know more when go in for scan on Friday.  Hopefully the Climival will have done its job, and my lining is thick enough and I've not ovulated.  Something is definitely happening, feeling bloated and sluggish - but then again that might be the nice food and chocs I've been eating!!    How you doing hun?  Any movement from bubba yet?

Doodler - hi hun, how you doing?  How's the carpet?!  We're having to have our flooring lifted and the concrete floor re-screeded and flooring relayed over the next few days!  Just when I thought it was all sorted I'm starting again!

Vonnie - glad you had a good appt in Glasgow.  Think the doc is right about your thyroid, best to get things sorted before moving forward to give txt the best chance.  Any gives you a chance to get yourself in the best frame of mind for things.  Sending you a big hug  .

Big hugs to everyone else - going to have to go before DH's laptop battery dies!
Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi chicks,
how is everyone?

Jan-  Bloomin heck- if you had the energy you should sue the gas company thats been not sorting your boiler.  Hope the BP monitor sheds some light- what have they said might be the cause?Are they monitoring it to check its not "just" high when you visit DR? 

Dawn-  snagging-so you've had fun then moving all your furniture again? Hope your scan shows alls well for FET   

berry- congrats on being PUPO!  You're in good hands- your on clexane and Dr T is keeping a close eye on you- I'm sure they can change meds or something to sort out the clotting issue- they treat  women with clotting probs like me and Jan with clexane/heparin and sometimes aspirin  during an IVF cycle and it very often works- so don't worry too much-your hormones will be all over the place just now not helping you feel calm. you shouls order up the natal hypno therapy IVF cd and listen to the post ET bit to help keep you focused on your beany and stay calm- its great.

kirtsy- not surprised your uncomfy! Glad alls going well 

elinor- welcome to the thread  I post on a poor responder/multiple cycler thread in the ICSI section which has been fab for info and support though we're a bit quiet just now.I changed protocols and suddenly turned from a poor responder to an reasonably good one....what have you tried so far?

clarabelle- fab scan news  enjoy

helen,irish lady, vonnie and all i've missed- hope you're well.

Been toying with a trainee embryologist post- obviously very interesting  to me and worthwhile but not sure if I'm ready to retrain at this age and it would involve moving( NOOO!) but still very tempting....don't know how I would cope  emotionally with helping make lots of other couples pregnant if we're unsuccessful ourselves( pretty likely)make sense?

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls,

i didn't see Dr thong today. I seen Dr Kini who gave me a ultrasound. It looks like my ohss is getting slightly better, ovary's r a bit smaller and less fluid in the abdomen. Just got to wait on blood results this afternoon. This morning i have been getting very light cramps... so ii feel a bit worried about that.. or is this normal? I feel so vulnerable just now    Apart from the slight bloating and lights cramps i feel OK.So I'm praying that the cramps r from the pessary or implantation    so today is day 7 post EC 1 week to go till i find out!!!!    

berryxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Berry - delighted to hear the OHSS is getting better. Dr Kini is nice - I hope you found him reassuring. Th nurses will be right about there not being any problem with the 'sticky blood' issue and this cycle - your wee blasto could be starting to bed in right now. Hope the results are all good from the blood tests. The cramps could be implantation, your body getting rid of all the extra fluid around your ovaries from the OHSS or reaction to the cyclogest (or whatever pessary they have you on). Have to say, the cyclogest was my least favourite part of the whole treatment - but it will all be worth it when it works!  All good wishes and     that this all works out for you.

Hello to everyone else - sorry to post and run but I am still at work (no internet at home at the moment) and need to get home - today has been too long....

best wishes to all
elinor x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for Ur reply Elinor. I got my blood results and they came bk good. My blood is now getting better....  I'm really   that these AF pains are implantation or just a good sign rather than my AF coming. 

Is it possible for me 2 have implantation pains today?? I'm day 3 post EC and my embie was a 5day blast...... 

love 2 u all

xxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Berry 
I read that implantation usually takes place between day 8 and day 11 (but it can be a bit later, and probably sometimes earlier too - 8-11 is the norm, though). This means that yes it could be!! 3 days post transfer with 5 day blasts = 8 days.... Fingers crossed    !
best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Elinor - i hope so.... thanks fo that   xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Berry glad to hear your ohss is improving. Elinor is right about the cramping- could be due to anyone of the things your body is going through but this will be prime implanting time and I have to say the only time I got pregnant I had really quite bad pains- cramping, shooting pains, pulling pains. Of course no pain or symptoms can also be a good sign. keep an eye on the OHSS type symptoms- the times on here when someone has suddenly started to feel bad again was because they were pregnant an the oestrogen was rising  again, no symptoms doesn't mean you're not pregnant...

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey doodler,

Thanks for your reply. I'm feeling a bit sore today but i don't know if I'm imagining it..... still cramping and a slight sore lower back... i dunno if every small pain i am having is intensifying by 100 as I'm so ultra paranoid!!! 

berry xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hello everyone!

I'm being a bit rubbish about being on here at the moment due to the amount of work I've got going on.

Firstly, Irishlady, i'm so so sorry that it didn't work for you.    Hope that your review went okay with Dr T and you have some sort of answers as to why it didn't work.  I'm sure you'll get into the swing with coffee and wine again soon    

Claire, it must feel brilliant to be ablt to 'go public' about it at last  

Jan, how did the BP monitor go today?  Have you got your boiler fixed and do you have your voice back yet?!!

Peanuts,  yay...you have broadband again!  

Doodler, since having treatment i've thought that it must be a really lovely area to work in - obviously upsetting at times.  Where would you have to move to to get trained as an embryologist?

berry, wow girl what a great amount of blasties you have!  Did they freeze the remaining ones?  Isn't the 2ww such a drag?  Hope you are keeping your mind off it as much as you can.....not that i think that is possible in any way!

We got our letter in from ERI about our next treatment.  I CAN'T believe that it is next month that i need to call in with AF....wow!  I think this is my only month since about July that I haven't had a needle in my arm!!!

I'm still taking the DHEA and the only 'side effect' that i'm getting is really really vivid dreams.

Hello and   to everyone and hope you are all well

xxx

ps what happened to all that snow we were promised!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca = we only got 2 blasts and 1 has been frozen. I'm sure our frozen blast was a grade A too. I'm sure the embie  we got put bk in was grade AA.. which we were told was the best. so fingers crossed. I'm just so paranoid and cant stop thinking about it! I know i shouldn't as I'm really worrying myself!!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

littleareca-oh fab- not long to wait now then. I always get ground rush- you wait for months and suddenly you're in the middle of it! The trainee post is at Glasgow acu- we've moved twice in the last 2 years and decided not to move again( we're in darkest Fife now)

berry-2 blasts is a good result- only 40% of embryos will make blast( less where there is known MF and egg quality problems) and only 30% of couples get any to freeze so all round getting 2 possible shots from one cycle has to be a bonus not that you'll need the second one for a year or two....

where is everyone?
dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Doodler - i hope Ur right.... i hope i don't need to use my frosty for a couple of years. 

Not feeling any cramps today... so maybe it was implantation?       I had scan and blood test today to check up on ohss.... scan showed that no more fluid in my abdomen. I still haven't had blood results bk as when  i phoned this afternoon i was told the results hadn't came bk yet and i need to phone for them tomorrow... this has happened a few times to me.... hope this wont happen with preg blood test on wed!!! I've still to messure my drinking and peeing   its annoying.. but i dont mind if i get my bfp!   

How is everyone??


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Sorry been MIA for a while as been staying at my Mum's who doesn;t have internet access.  Been catching up on your news - seems to be a busy thread.

Little Arca and berry, congrats on being pupo.   For you both.

Jan, good to hear from you -  hope your health issues are starting to settle down now.

Kirsty, not long now.  You must be getting big now

Doddler, how are you hunni, what did you decide to do about the job.  Was at my Dr regarding my thyroid and he's taken another blood test from me not got the results yet but he was a bit concerned why I had been prescribed thyroixine when the results suggest on over active one.  Anyway I am disguarding these and going with the results from this blood test, he was really understanding and has said that if there is any issues he will refer my to Endocrinologist so feeling quite positive about it if there is a problem.  Still feeling fine though and don't seem to have any symptoms.  He also took my Bp and heart rate which were normal an 70 bpm.

Going christmas shopping now but will be back later

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

omg they have changed my appointment 

  to a week later   

  my life sucks


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Just checking in here as I am awaiting treatment at ERI in January ... keep posting on 'poor responders' thread, since I don't get great results (but fingers crossed january will be different!)

Berry - hope the waiting isn't driving you up the wall too much.   you get the result you want - and glad the OHSS seems to be calming down a bit. 

Littleareca - I am down for January as well!! Waiting for af - due this week (but you know how it is - Friday would be 28 days, Thursday 27 (more common for me), but I bet it will either be early or late just because I am waiting....) Did you tell them at ERI you were taking DHEA? If so, do you mind me asking what they said? I never asked, but started taking it a couple of months ago - didn't think it was worth the faff of trying to get an appointment just to run it past them... 

Doodler - two moves in two years sounds exhausting! With treatment and everything to fit in as well - I can see why you are deciding to stay put at the moment.

Vonnie - hope they get some sensible results about your thyroid - it must be frustrating to have different views about what is going on and what might/might not help. At least your bp and heart rate sound great. Did you have much joy with your christmas shopping? I was doing just that when you posted, and feel relieved that I can post a parcel to my sister for her family tomorrow (still have my other sister and her three, as well as parents and a few friends... one day I will be organised and efficient...)

All best wishes to everyone else
Elinor x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Elinor - phh i'm going crazy...   i'm a mad woman!!! Ohss seams to be ok... but i had my bloods taken on friday and i found out my blood has gotten slightly thicker again.... so i've to go bk again 2morrow to get scan and bloods again....  i dont mind at all if i get my bfp but if i dont , everything will seam alot more of a waste of time if that makes sense. So Test date is on wed! i cant wait, i've deiced not to do any HPT just get my blood done and wait and see how everything goes.      AF cramps seem to have disappeared for some reason..... well i think i might get the odd slight cramp but i dont know if i'm over analysing again! Boobs r a bit sore too so I'm praying its all for gd reasons!!


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Berry

Just wanted to wish you all the best for test day - and keeping away from those HPTs (stay strong - your mind will be enough of a mess without a cruel false positive)   

Your symptoms all sound really promising to me, and I know how anxious it is feeling them coming and going.  But fingers crossed its all working well and you'll get a big BFP on Wednesday   

Love and luck to everyone else,

Katerina xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey vonnie- wondered where you were  Hope the thyroid results come back ok- its a complete minefield trying to get  a diagnosis in the first place nevermind get a consensus what level tsh should be for pregnancy. The experts recommend between 1-2 for those seeking pregnancy which is a long way off the "normal" range of up to 3.5-5. I've been round this block before and GP got advice from endocrinologist and they almost medicated me but bizarrely my last TSH dropped down to 2.5 back in range. Now its up to 6.12.... so its climbing as i expected.

berry- hang in there- the 2ww is torture   Hope the blood thins down a bit...

scotlass- sorry they delayed your appointment- the frustration of the waiting is hard to deal with 

dx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Berry - Keeping everything  your test on Wednesday . Hang on in there!

Vonnie - glad things are looking more normal!

Doodler - the thyroid is clearly a tricky bit of kit! Am with you on doctors and consensus - and they all want you to trust them, when they're all saying different things. No wonder we're confused and anxious .

Littleareca - tx nearly here - great news!

Blood pressure monitor was wierd - beeped and inflated every 20 mins during the day (kept my class amused!). First level taken (to make sure monitor was working) was on the high side, but not ridiculous. Next one was higher, next down closer to borderline, and after that you can't see them. So , the beta blockers aren't making the BP normal. What I don't know is whether they just don't work on me or whether without them my BP would now be through the roof. SO now I wait. If the nurses spot anything _really_ alarming when they download the results, someone will contact me pronto. Otherwise, the consultant will look at results on Thursday and dictate letter to GP. GP can call and ask for results to be faxed (else they'll take two weeks from then - longer probably, cos of Xmas) - so I'll be asking her to call.

Flat is v cold, but we don't think that a certain gas company are a) giving us the best deal b) giving us enough compensation considering what's happened and c) we're not sure whether we're 100% keen on letting them loose on our heating again considering what they're 14 visits resulted in . So DH has arranged for a 2nd opinion from someone he knows through work. Current ambition is heating and hot water by the weekend .

Another acquaintance is pg, probably from her honeymoon - am feeling less guilt alongside the resentment and jealousy at the moment - I am a bad person .

Finally - a reminder to anyone who wants to come along to the support group that we meet tomorrow - PM me for more details.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya girls- bit quiet on here isn't it?  maybe everyone is xmas shopping 

jan- I'm not up to the meeting tonight but thanks for letting me know about it. Maybe the next time- af here and doubled over as usual. Hope you don't hear anything from doc till later if you see what i mean- no news better news?    flaming gas company- wonder which one it is   have you threatened them with contacting Watchdog etc? Hope you get something sorted out by w/e- just ridiculous.
You're not  a bad person- its tres hard to be the one that has problems doing what everyone else can seemingly do by accident-life is unfair  Hope the meeting helps tonight.

berry- hoping for you  

vonnie-have you done all your xmas shopping then? 

dawn-have you got the new, new floor laid now?  How's the cycle progressing? well I hope. got everything crossed for you  

hello to everyone- off to find my pain killers.... 

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Jan, it's only natural to feel like that, I know I do when I a friend tells me there good news.  

Doddler, I am indeed finished my Xmas shopping and not only that its wrapped and ready to go.  Not called for thyroid results yet, thought I'd give it a few more days to make sure there in.  Hope the pain killers kick in soon

Berry,   for wednesday.

Vonnie xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

my blood is thicker AGAIN!!!! why oh why!!!!! so i need to go to clinic again tomorrow for another scan and more bloods!!!! This is soooo stressful!!!!!! i wanna do a HPT but I'm too scared!  

berry xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Vonnie-  get you mrs organised  I'm going to do all that tomorrow- you've inspired me. Let us know the results when you get them. I've got GP tomorrow to discuss thyroid...I'm sure he'll not medicate as usual.....

berry- well the only good thing to say about that is that it may cautiously be a good sign without trying to raise your hopes. Not  good for your health obviously but the sooner they test you the better- maybe they'll do pregnancy test tomorrow.Very worrying for you. hang in there  

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

vonnie do u think it is possible that because my blood is going like this, it is the reaction of ohss for me getting preg? I'm so confused! 

xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

berry- that is what I was saying. If you are pregnant then your oestrogen levels will rise further not fall and its excess oestrogen that causes  symptoms of OHSS. So if your blood is still too thick despite being on heparin injections thats one possible reason.There have been a few girls here who've had their OHSS suddenly get worse towards the end of 2ww and it was because they were pregnant. Of course i don't know what other factors there may be in your blood clotting or what they have tested you for. So yes its possible that you are pregnant but only the test will tell.

dx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Berry - I'm guessing that if you were pg, your blood would be staying sticky, as doodler suggests, but its hard to tell since if i remember right the stickiness has been a feature since EC?  I had OHSS twice, and my experience is that they monitor you very carefully so it'll be moreblood tests and scans until they're sure your out of the woods and it won't come back.  

Its always worth asking them if they'll test you early - and their test would tell you more than an HPT - but i asked only one day early when they were doing other OHSS bloods and they completely refused saying that they couldn't interpret an early result   so don't get your hopes up !!  (though you also mentioned bloods coming back late in the day/the following day and I'm sure you needn't worry about that for the pg test which is much simpler - experience on here suggests they'll call you by very soon after 11 if its good news and - which i feel is cruel - let you finally get through the answer machine to them just after 12 if its bad news.. )

Hang in there! 

K xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Katz- wise words  how are you keeping? 

berry- good luck for todays appointment 

jan- hope the meeting was good last night 

Well guys I'm a happy bunny today as my GP has diagnosed me as hypothyroid and prescribed thyroxine with out me needing to bash him over tthe head with my armful of test results and notes off the t'internet. So enlightened. Emailed Dr Sher( my IVF cons) last night for his opinion based on my new higher TSH levels and he said he'd like to see my TSH between 2-3 before next tx( why he didn't say that last year is anyones guess). So now waiting on pharmacist locating some lactose free liquid.... if only it works I can finally defrost  from 35.6C!

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi doodler,

Scan was the same Dr Kini said my ovaries r bk to normal size and they dont understand my blood is like this.... he said and this was is exact words plus he had a smile on his face when saying this "something is definitely happening, and it might be pregnancy!" DH and i just looked at eachoher and could not stop smiling!!! So blood test is tomorrow i'm just praying that we get the result we want!!!      

I should get ohss blood this afternoon at some point.

berry xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Oh that sounds positive Berry, fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Great news Doodler i've got some spare thyroxine if you need it!!  Called my Drs today to see if my results were in and they are, couldn't tell me anything over the phone other than 'see Doctor as planned' so I don't know if results are okay or bad.  Just saying to myself that if there was anything sinister they would of told me to see the Doc sooner that Xmas Eve.  Not stressing but just want to get it sorted.  Did you go Xmas shopping today?

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Berry- to be honest i've never known anyone have ohss plus worsening symptoms and not be pregnant on here but don't want to get your hopes up but since Dr agrees with me- fingers crossed for a definitive result tomorrow. 

vonnie-I always go and make them ask the GP to say they can tell me exact numbers for results or read out a consultants letter- the number of times I've been told"normal" only to find out later it was not normal  most annoying time was after laparoscopy in 2000 for endo told all normal only to find out 7 years later that she had actually said there was a problem with my tube which turned out to be blocked- all that time trying with reduced chances.
Hope they sort out your thyroid too which ever way. Its such a common problem. Did you feel better once you were on thyroxine or did it take a while or did you not have symptoms?

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Doodler,

Its a long story but the bloods were done by another Doctor from another practice and the results just didn't add up in my head as he was saying I was hypo whereas the results were pointing towards hyper so I decided to not to start taking the thyroxine and get a 2nd opinion from my usual Dr.  I've been reading up on thyroid issues and I wouldn't be surprised if I do have an issue with it but I don't seem to have any symptoms except IF.

What symptoms did you have?

Vonnie


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

hi Berry ,hope everything goes well tomorrow.Sounds positive 
I will check later on tomorrow hopefully it will be a bfp 
Take care 
lainey xx


----------



## margesimpson (Sep 8, 2008)

Berry - I know I'm hardly ever on here, but I check in and have been watching your posts over the last two weeks with baited breath   and my stomach just lurched reading your last post. Surely he wouldn't do that if he really didn't think so? Oh, we've got everything crossed for you   

Mx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Berry - good luck for tomorrow   . I'm with Doodler - as soon as I read that your OHSS was coming back I thought it sounded positive. 

Love
Jan xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hiya
hope everyone is ok
sorry for not posting on the new thread been mad in this house
with getting decorating done its so messy 

not got much to say still getting my period just want 13th jan to come so i can know more 


berry hope your tests come bk great xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm soooooo nervous this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel sick!!!!!!!!!! I'll be on later.... hopfully with a bfp!!!!     

Thanks all of you for the lovely warm wishes!!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Sorry I've not been on lately - having a stressful time with the house, but hopefully getting things sorted today and tomorrow!

Berry - just wanted to wish you all the best for your test today, sending you big hugs and hoping for good news for you         

I'm hopefully in for ET tomorrow, if one of my wee Blasts make it out the deep freeze ok!  Will keep you posted.

Dawnxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Berry ~      

Nikki xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn- good luck on the defrost hon    Its a nail biting time- but you know if they defrost and yours have before then its a good sign- aneuploid embryos are less liekly to thaw even if they made it say blast. Positive vibes winging their way to you   

berry- hope you've had good news 

michelle- don't even start me on decorating mess  Have you finished or in the middle of?

marge- what  are you up to just now?Waiting on tx?

lainey-hi not sure we've met yet?

jan- how are you feeling ? hope the thought of xmas is helping with relaxation but not if you're here there and everywhere.

vonnie-very confusing. When are you seeing usual Dr? You don't necessarily have symptoms depending on how far out your results are. it seems to be that  some people are  more sensitive to others by a drop/rise in hormone. you'll have read all  about it but the UK recommendations are if your TSH is elevated but less than 10 and free t4 is normal they don't recommend thyroxine therapy except if you have a goiter or you are seeking pregnancy.thats the important bit. My free t4 was just in the normal range but GP still thought low taking into account my tsh level of 6.12 and that i have high levels of antithyroid antibodies(  50% of women who have these have an implantation problem). Also my prolactin levels are high but not so high that it has caused me not to ovulate or be irregular. IVF Cons thinks its not affecting my fertility or response to IVF drugs just now but that it will if remain untreated BUT the antibodies did turn out to be an indicator that i had other autoimmune problems directly related to implanation problems.My symptoms are clearly hypothyroid- temp often as low as 35.6 when sitting, tired, long sleeps, thin patches of hair, low sex drive, low mood, puffy face and eyes( i hope thats not just the weight!)don't seem to lose weight even when eating less though weight fairly stable. however I've read that you can flip from hypo to hyper f you have autoimmune thyroid probelsm as yur gland gets attacked it can release too much hormone giving you symptoms of hyper- too hot, lose weight , palpitations, high blood pressure- my friend also gets tremors. For pregnant women on thyroxine they want you to see your TSH levels between 1-2 as its potentially damaging to the baby and the body is under lots more demand metabollically during pregnancy. Thats why some IVF consultants like you to be between 1-2 before tx.Mine says 2-3 for tsh..

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

bfn


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG berry I am so sorry  

I have been thinking about you lots and today has been etched in my memory as the day we would have tested if we had got that far as well.  

It must have come as a shock particularly after what the Dr said to you.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I feel so numb. I feel like everything is a load of      I cant believe it!!! 

They said my hormone level was only 14 and its a biochemical or some   like that! I'm so angry, so hurt and just completely devastated. I really thought it was gonna work for us, everything seamed to be going good, i even have big blue veins on my boobs.... i don't understand...... I think I'm just gonna stay in bed and cry all night. 

Thanks for all your support girls.

xxxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Berry, so sorry to hear your news.    stay in bed as long as you need it.  Hope you and your DH take some time together and we'll all be here once you decide what to do next.  Take care hunni.

Doodler, this thyroid business is certainly a minefield.  I know what when i was tested at the eri my levels were 11 and 3.4 which sounds too high but they said it has normal!!  The other results were on a scale not used in the UK so its a bit difficult to trnaslate the results which is why I got them tested again.  Anyway this is my usual GP and he was fairly understanding and open to the fact the this may be impacting on ttc so we'll see what 2 weeks time brings. 

Do any of you know how easy it is to get a photocopy of your notes from the eri, do you need to pay for it and how long so they take to pull it together.

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Berry
Just wanted to say that although I have been very quiet whilst having exams, been thinking of you loads and keeping up on your progress.  Been thinking of you today and so sorry to hear it was a BFN.

You and DH look after each other.  So sorry.

Hannahx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

berry,

so sorry to read your news. bfn is horrible - take your time to come to terms with it. big hugs    we are all thinking of you and so very sad it was not to be (this time )

Dawn - I am thinking of you waiting for call about your precious embies and hoping for a successful thaw -   good luck    Hope climaval has made a nice snuggly 4 seasons lining for them. Take care 

vonnie - have pmed you
doodler- hope you are well and having a BREAK FROM House (oops) stuff over christmas

Irishlady - how are you doing ? Thinking of you. have you had a follow up and feedback about next steps ?

I am ill AGAIN with flu and asthma playing up and scaring me. Missing more work 
take care everyone
mimouxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Berry, I'm so sorry to hear your news, particularly when everything was sounding so positive.  Take good care of yourself.   

Dawn, best of luck for tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you and your wee embies.    

Vonnie, I hope you get some progress on the thyroid front soon.  It all seems so confusing - makes you wonder how doctors can decide on anything.  I'm afraid that I don't know anything about getting a copy of your notes though - hope you get an answer!

Mimou, sorry you're ill again.  It's not fun - I know how you feel.  I feel like I've missed more work in the last four months than I have in the last four years!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Claire xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Berry-  honey I'm so sorry. Are they going to measure hcg again to double check level is going down or wait till af arrives? A biochemical is hard to take- so near and yet so far but it is a sign that something started to implant so while you're devastated just now, it is something positive to take forward. took me 5 cycles to get that far.Take care of each other.

mimou- not fun being pregnant and ill- can you take anything? Hope bubba is going to be appreciative of all you've gone through   get well soon.

ebony- good luck with your exams. 

clarabelle- hope you're keeping better

vonnie-you need to send a signed fax or letter to Dr T to ask for copies of your notes. You'll get them no bother. They didn't charge me and I got them within a week.

dx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Berry   - I'm so, so sorry you got a biochem. I'm shocked - I had such a good feeling, with the OHSS etc. It's no comfort at all at this stage, but it's very common to have a biochem (even for normally fertile couples) and it shows that you can get fertilisation and go on to start implantation. So there are a couple of good signs, even though, of course, you've not got the outcome you wanted so much  . Having just had a BFN myself, I really sympathise - take some time to look after yourself and cut yourself some slack. One thing I've noticed is that the hormones really don't help - it's like mega-PMT, isn't it? With a wee bit of time and some settling down of the hormones, you will feel better - I know it's hard to believe, but it's true.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I've been a lurker for a wee while now but this is my first post. I've just completed my first cycle of IVF at the ERI. Didn't respond too well but did get one embryo but sadly got a BFN on Monday. So feeling a bit fragile and lost but getting there. Need to decide where to go now.

Berry, I've been following your progress and was so sure your were going to be positive. I'm so sorry, I know how you feel. The 2ww is so hard and then the emptiness with the result. Its just been 2 days for me but I'm keeping busy and that helps. I've had lots of tears and lots of chats and it is all good stuff. Try a bit of laughter too - even if it feels like the last thing you want to do. Although I must admit DH has had his ear chewed off today for having the audacity to leave his mobile in the office when madam wanted to speak at lunchtime. Yes, mega PMT!

We were a bit frustrated that it will be June before we can do another cycle in Edinburgh so are looking into Glasgow - GCRM. Heard good things about them, and perhaps they might help my poor response too. Has anyone any feedback ? Waiting lists, treatment etc etc

Many thanks.

Minnie


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Berry  
So so sorry to hear your news. And biochemical is almost harder to take - something did happen, and you got so so close. Take care of yourself and give yourself time to get over this. 
I know thoughts and prayers won't make it any easier, but you are in mine.
best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Berry 
So sorry it's a bfn for you.   
Take all the time you need ,i know you will be sad and dissapointed.
Take care 
Lainey xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls,

Thanks so much for all the kind words and prayers  

I'm still feeling   and i dunno what i want to do anymore.... i just feel so so let down and so empty.  My AF is still not here and was due yesterday... is it gonna be really late because of chemical preg? I bet its gonna be a really sore one too!!!   my life just gets better by the min! I was told to keep taking the pessary's until they r finished but to stop taking cleaxne.... i just wanna stop everything. DH came bk from work thismorning and just lay nxt to me in bed with all his clothes, shoes and jacket and we just cryed for a bit. I keep saying ' i don't know why god doesn't want us to have children, i don't know what we have done to deserve this' we have been through a lot in our relationship togeher.... parents dying, cancers siblings dying.... all in the space of 5 years... i just feel like everything bad happens too us. I mean i did EVERYTHING to make this work... i cant think of anything that i did wrong. I feel like i need AF to come as will just make it feel like this chapter is done with and i can try too move on... but she doesn't wanna come.... i know its me.... keep thinking... please don't come..... cos if u don't come i might b preg, which is ridiculous.... but i cant help it. I've to go back to clinic on wed for another blood test.... just for another slap in the face... well thats how it feels.... i feel  

I know I'll feel better in a few days... but I've banned Xmas is this house now... i said   stupid Xmas I'm not in the mood ('I've not even started shopping for it) 

Thanks for letting me have a rant!!

Berry xxx


Oh and we only have 1 blast in freezer so I'm upset about this too..... as this blast is less quality that our grade A 1 that was put bk in.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Berry-rant all you like, thats what we're here for. its especially cruel when you've had so many other huge losses to deal with in your lives. I know some of us have had similar experiences and it shared to look forward when you feel the world is so unfair. Sadly you have to grieve for this loss and this embryo too but you will come out the other side. You did nothing wrong- its just the stats are against us. Its best to try and think about IVF/ICSI as a course of treatments- I think  the average is 4 cycles which means some get pregnant with less cycles and some take even more and you probably think you'll never be able to face more tx just now but you need to take your time and see how you feel.Some people like to have  a plan in place for next cycle and some take time before looking at cycling again and others decide against tx.You might want to consider seeing the counsellor too. I think tx is even harder for people who've had bereavements .

The one blast that is frozen- just because it looked slightly lower grade than the one you had put bck des not mean it doens't have as good a chance. statistically they get more +ves from grade 2 embies as thats what most people have.If it made it to blast then thats a good sign.So don't give up on your wee fighter- it could be the one and at least you don;t have to cycle to get more embryos yet- any frostie is a bonus 

minnemouse- welcome to the thread. I;m so sorry you had a negative cycle  Ditto everything I said above.Take care of yourselves.
dx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW af will only start once the hcg level falls or the progesterone levels drop. When just on cyclogest with a bfn I started bleeding even before test day, with my biochem it took a week after hcg dropped to  0 but prob took longer for hormone to leave my system as I was on injectable progesterone and oestrogen. Won't necessarily be more painful but see what weds result is.
dx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Berry

I know you will be feeling desolate with the treatment, and it sounds like you have really been through a lot recently with family bereavements as well. You WILL get through this, and from what you have posted here you and DH are very much together on treatment, and supporting each other. That is a help. 
I know you say you only had one blast frozen, and it wasn't grade one like the one you had transferred, but it is only a minority of women (between 25 and 30%) who get ANY to freeze, fewer still with blasts (because fewer make it that far along). So it must be a fighter to have got that far, and when you are feeling stronger I hope it will be something a bit positive to think about for the future. 
If you are not feeling up to it then cancelling Christmas seems very sensible - people who know you (whether or not they know about the treatment) and genuinely care about you won't give a sh1t if they get a card with a robin on it; people who are going to get p1ssed off aren't the ones you should be bothering with anyway. This year is the first in the last three when i can contemplate cards, and presents are still a problem (too many young kids and babies to buy for in the family - dissolving in tears in John Lewis's doesn't help anything much) - no-one that matters has fallen out with me about it, and I have given random presents at other times (when I am up to it!) which have actually been appreciated much more.

Rant away here - it helps us to realise we are not alone, so many of the emotions are so similar to what I have felt when cycles have failed and not only have I felt a failure and useless, but also that I am getting angry and irrational when I shouldn't be, that somehow if I were a 'better person' I would cope 'nicely' with it all. No, it is just pants and it is ok to be angry, p1ssed off and feel 'what more could I have done?' (nothing -  you are right - you did everything possible). The numbers are against us, but every single time we have to hope that this one is our time. It is so much hope to hold, and for something so precious, that when it is lost anger, depression and sadness are all normal.

Thinking of you 
love
Elinor x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Minnie
Just a quick response as I have had treatment at ERI and GCRM. One thing to think about is whether ERI will keep you on their list if you have treatment at GCRM - I confess to having not actually told them (not told ANY lies either) - I felt that having hung about for 2 years for donor sperm that I have to take my chances wherever.
GCRM saw me quite quickly (within a fortnight of me phoning), I took copies of everything I had/could get from GP and they were happy to start treatment within a couple of months (all tests had been done, apart from one, so I didn't have to wait for many results). I cannot recommend them highly enough - as you can see from my signature my treatment hasn't worked anywhere, but I have been to a few clinics. From my first consultation I have found them helpful, friendly, approachable, they LISTEN, they see you when they say they will (I have waited over an hour for apptmts at ERI, when I have had a specific time!) and I have found them genuinely caring. They get good results as well. They do different things to ERI - antagonist/ agonist cycles ( I was on the antagonist one), try newer treatments and will want to try to tailor your treatment individually certainly more than I felt ERI did with me. I am going back to ERI, though, partially that is because of the travelling (when you are on your own I think it is different as well - I want to be in my own space, not going back and forth to somewhere it takes so much longer to get to), and I also feel that they do get reasonable results and some of the staff are very caring and concerned. They also sorted me out when I turned up having run out of meds (hormones and basic things like counting, remembering how many boxes by my bed were full and how many were empty - got it very wrong!) and panicking - sorted within 15 mins of arriving (and given a cup of tea to calm me down  - I was in a bit of a state as had planned to phone them from the train to let them know I was coming but then mobile battery was dead). Definitely the best of 5 clinics I have been to for consultation and 3 for treatments.
But on a different note, I would also say that taking time out between treatments is not always a bad idea. If you are younger (say,under 38?) then actually having other things in your life and making time for friends, family and things like holidays is important and can make you come back to treatment more refreshed than if you go from one cycle to another too quickly. I think the 8 month wait I was quoted at ERI (going down - I think in part because they are punting people off the list if they are going elsewhere - not entirely sure) is too long, but I do think that giving yourself time between treatments is important.
Hope this is helpful!!
Hi to everyone else - no time for more personals as at work.
all best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi every 1

well got a letter fron eri they have changed my apointment from 13th jan to feb  
feeling really down just now
just want things to move on


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elinor- well said. 

minnie- they will take you off their lists if you tell them you're going else where so you might want to make a decision on that if you see what I'm saying.You can tell them you want copies of your notes either for a second opinion elsewhere or not tell them why as you are entitled to them under the data protection act.

michelle- sorry they've put you back. the waiting is endless in this game.

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Doodler & Elinor  

My AF arrived today... but its really strange..... its very very light and no pain at all.... usually when i have AF it comes heavy straight away with alot of pain. Its very thick and sticky..... but very light if that makes sense.... sorry for tmi... but is that normal

Thanks again to everyone for all the support!!! I would be lost with out you all   

berry xxxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Berry - I'm so sorry it didn't work this time   - you're bound to feel really raw and awful but it there is lots of reason to hope that you'll get there in a few   more cycles.  I know I felt gutted when "first time lucky" didn't happen but it really is a lottery until you've done at least three cycles, not an indication there are more complex things wrong.

No idea about AF I'm afraid - after my biochem it was fairly normal, only a little heavier sorer than normal, and my HCG had been 22 on test day I think. 

K xx


----------



## margesimpson (Sep 8, 2008)

Berry - I'm so sorry...

Mx


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Doodler and Elinor for your feedback.

For various reasons we need to keep going, so although I'm looking forward to a break we were hoping to have another bash in the spring maybe, so it is too long to wait until the summer. I have other health issues which mean I have another consultant saying 'are you pregnant yet ?' so he can tailor my treatment accordingly. So maybe for this reason GCRM might be good too, from what you've said. I'm going to give ERI a call today to see if we can get booked in for a post treatment review and take it from there. But certainly I'm looking forward to a nice break over Xmas even if we're not where we wanted to be quite yet. It takes so much out of you and I've told so few people it will be so lovely to have a while of normality.

Berry - I hope you are beginning to feel better. My AF started the day after test day. It was pretty sore to begin with and I felt dizzy at times too which is unusual for me. But already it is calming down and that is day 4. Look after yourself and focus on getting better physically and hopefully everything else will come, you'll begin to feel stronger and more positive.

Cheers ladies - I've taken a while to join you but it is so good to know I'm not alone in all this!

Minnie


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Berry, hope your feeling ok   .

Minnie, howe you doing, if its any help I'm also thinking of going to the gcrm for my next tx so if you need any information feel free to pm me but it sounds as if you've got a lot of info already.

Doodler, how you doing?  Got the Drs on Xmas Eve so we'll see what he says then.

AF is so not playing nice this month.  Was due on Wednesday as she's not really started just a lot of browny stuff and a lot of AF pain, I've been on 3 flights to Europe last month so I'm just thinking she's late because of that and the fact I'm a bit stressed as we are going to be moving in Jan and I have so much to sort out.  On a happier note we've got tickets to see Morrissey in May at Barrowland and Simple Minds at the castle in July.

Hope everyone is doing okay

Vonnie


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning ladies!

Elinor I really empathised with your email, I have been in tears writing Christmas cards and wonder when I will be adding a name after mine and DH's  

Already been in tears today so better not set myself off again. Colleague is going to be sterilised next week, has 2 kids both while on the pill and is scared about it happening again. She was talking to another colleague who had been in the same position...so I had to make a quick escape to the loos and then go for a walk to let me face look less puffy!!  They kept going on about how it happened without them trying and when they weren't ready.....

At least I am off to meet a friend in town for a few drinks after work.

It is all such cr*p, isn't it?

My AF has been the heaviest ever and still not completely finished...7 days later. It is like another kick in the teeth isn't it?

Quick update - I am going to get my cyst removed but there is a current problem as to whether my private medical insurers will cover it as they said if it has been discovered through fertility investigations it won't covered....Dr T is looking into it for me. 2 weeks wait versus 18 weeks. Whatever happens I am going to get through the rest of this year and then get it sorted in 09. If I got it done in Jan, Dr T said we could look to starting again in Apr, but as I had so few follies could maybe try ICSI.  A lot to think about but we are leaving it for now, so we don't go  

Hope the rest of you are okay and I will do personals when I am less stressed and annoyed.

Letting me rant has really helped thanks ladies  

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls...

Feeling not too bad...  but still not 100% yet. AF has still not properly shown up, its sort of brown, dry clots... not much pain either. I've started to think about our nxt cycle.... I'm looking for some advice from u all (if possible)  Well we have 1 blast on ice but now i'm starting to think is there any point in doing a FET? or should we just go for another full ICSI.... does any1 know how long it would take for us to be able to start a fresh cycle again? (self funded?) I'm feeling really unsettled just now as AF is not coming properly either and i just wanna move on from this. I've also seen people on here speaking about GCRM... what is this??  Is this a Glasgow hospital? Any advice would be so appreciated.

Thanks

Berry xxx


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Berry!

When I spoke to the nurse on Monday at ERI, she said they currently were looking at June for self funded cycles but there would be cancellations.

We had already been recommended GCRM as they appear to have good results, costs are about the same and they seem to do other tests which might be useful. But the deciding factor for us was having to wait another 6 months for the next cycle.

Oh yes, sorry GCRM is in Glasgow - Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine. Its completely private and from what folks on FF have said its quite easy to get appointments etc Have a google on GCRM as they have a website with lots of info. Not been yet ourselves but planning on getting sorted out in the New Year.

Hope you are beginning to feel a bit better.

Cheers!

Minnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi MinneMouse,

Thanks for that info. I spoke to a nurse today at ERI and she told me 3 months for a fresh cycle..... so I'm not sure what too do. I would like to get going asap as i don't wanna waste any time.... i find that the hardest part. I'm just wondering how it would be as it is over an hours drive away and how it would be stress wise... trying to take everything into account.

Thanks

berry xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days.

FET went to plan on Thursday.  Our first wee frostie made it through the thaw process ok, and so Dr Raja did the transfer for us.  I almost stopped him when he was doing his spiel as I've heard it 6 times now!!  And Mike almost smiled at us when we left - which through me a little!! 

So I'm not officially PUPO, and feeling ok at the minute - almost hopeful!  But we'll see what the next week or so brings.  I'm sure I'll be    before long.

Berry - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN   There's not much I can add to what the other girls have said, only to reiterate that as horrible as a biochem is, its still a positive step in the treatment journey.  Cancel Christmas by all means, but make sure you and DH have lots of time together and look after each other.  Its important to remember that he's going through a lot too, and not necessarily at the same time as you, so be good to each other.  Take some time to decide whats best for you moving forward with treatment.  Sending you and DH a big   

Minnie - welcome to our wee thread, and so sorry to about your BFN, sending you a big    too.  Taking a  wee break is a great idea to give you and DH time to deal with your loss and gear yourselves up for your next txt, where ever that may be.  If you tell the girls at ERI that you're willing to take a cancellation, you could be started again quite quickly if one comes up.

Irishlady - think you need a big    too.  Sometime our friends and colleagues can say things which upset us, even when they know what we're going through.  It can be so tough sometimes. Well done on the quick escape .  With friends who do know, its best to tell them if your upset and why, so they know and can try to help you through it, as opposed to bottling everything up.  This can be such an emotional process, it helps to have a few good friends to help you through it.  Hoping DrT can get your cyst sorted soon, and back onto treatment early next year, in the mean time take care of yourselves and enjoy some time together.  Might be best to get on the waiting list at ERI, thenyoucan put it back if you need to.

Vonnie - sorry that AF is being a witch this month, hope things calm down soon.  The travelling and stress can have such a big impact on your body.  So when/where are you moving to?  It can be such a stressful thing (we've still got a room full of boxes, but can at least close the door on it!), make sure you're doing all you can to reduce the stress - lots of lists, friends and family to delegate to, and if need be, a removal company to come and do it all for you!  I know its expensive, but can be a good option to keep you sane!      Fab news about your concert tickets - Will you take the p*ss if I say I'm going to see Take That in June!!  

Katerina - how you doing hun?  Hope your taking it easy.  Won't be long until D Day now, hope everything goes to plan for you and bubbas   

Doodler - how's things with you? you still up to your knees in builders and decorators?  Hope you get a chance to get some relaxing done over the festive period, think you and DH deserve it!  How's Max doing?  

Michelle - sorry they've put you back, but the wait will be worth it in the end    

Jan - how you doing pet?  Any more news on your BP?  Sending you a big hug   

Mimou - poor you, you've not had an easy time of it with illnesses over the last wee while.  Hope you're feeling better and are able to relax and take it easy over your Christmas break.  Thanks for your kind words, hope my wee blast is snuggling into the 15 tog duvet I should have with all the Climival!  

Helen - how you doing petal?  Hope you and DH are doing ok, sending you a big   

Think I've run out of steam!  Better go get dressed, has taken me ages to catch up with everyone's news and to post.
Will promise to be a better FF!

Does anyone fancy meeting up for a coffee next week?  Might need some support to get through the 2ww, and haven't had a meet up in a while!  Let me know what you think, any day next week suits me.

Take care 
Dxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Dawn - I could probably manage a coffee after school in Morningside next week. It's the last week of term, so things are a bit mental (esp the teachers ) and I don't have my school diary here so I'm not sure which days are good ( not Friday). Will PM you.

No news on the BP - have asked the GP to ask the hosp to fax the results (they said they can do that) and am trying not to get too worried that a "non" message left from a private caller last week was the hospital calling to tell me my BP is so high that my head could explode - wish people would _say something_ and not just put the phone down if they've waited till the beep  !

Hi to everyone else - about to wolf down my dinner before I go out to sing in my choir Xmas concert - think of me in a cold church trying to see the conductor round the side of a tall bass!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon,

Peanut, great news about being pupo    for you.  We're just moving back into our house at the end of Jan bit of a long story but looking forward to it.  

Jan, good to hear that your doing okay, hope you get your GP sorted soon and you find out what you BP is doing.

Berry, hope your feeling a bit better about things.  

Doodler, how's your thyroid doing?  Only got to wait one more week and hopefully I'll know what is wrong with mine.

Well my weekend has consisted of taking painkillers and hugging a hot water bottle.  AF turned up with avengence and has been really heavy and sore so much so that I thought I might of been having a m/c it was so bad.  Today has not been any better, DH has been really nice and been running after me but he's playing FIFA 08 at the moment so I get a bit of peace and quiet.

Hope everyone is well.

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Vonnie - sorry you've been feeling so horrible   The wicked witch always has a way with her hasn't she.  I hope The Fifa 08 doesn't take over from DH looking after you   .  Hope the house move is as stress free as possible, I'm sure it'll be good to be home 

Jan - Let me know which day suits you, any day but Friday for me as well.  Did you get a chance to speak to your GP or the hosp re results, hoping for good news and not head exploding things   .  Big hugs  

Berry - Ive pm'd you about your FET query, let me know if you need anything else.

Big hugs to Maz, Helen, Minnie, Irishlady, Katerina, Doodler, Kat, Michelle, Elinor, Lainey, Clarabelle, Mimou and anyone else I've forgotten   . 
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

*Hi girls

I know its really short notice, but I'm meeting up for coffee (and cake!) with Jan this afternoon, if anyone esle fancies it please feel free to join us for a natter. We're meeting at Cafe Nero on Morningside Road at 3.45pm.

Hopefully see a few faces there - if not we'll just have to eat all the cake!

Dxx*


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn good luck with your 2ww-       Say hi to jan today and don't eat too much cake  

vonnie- can't decide when to take my thyroxine if it needs to be taken on empty stomach but haven't been as cold which is a good sign 

hi to everyone else- off to shower off the smell of horse muck 
dx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, Cafe nero at 3.45pm sounds great! I will be there, just been to ERI and could do with a good natter and coffee and cake!!

I am wearing a green top and brown trousers and carrying a rucksack!! How will I recognise you??

xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi 

Irish lady - will be good to meet you.  I've got brown/blond hair in a bob and wear glasses.  I'll be in jeans and a grey jumper, but might have my brown jacket on too if its really cold!  Jan has long brown curly hair - so hopefully you'll recognise one or both of us.

Doodler - thanks pet - have been ok so far, but I know the closer I get to Monday I'll be going    .  Will try not to eat too much cake, but as I'm banned from all other vices at the minute, I thought I'd treat myself - especially if they have carrot cake, as it's one of my five a day   .  Hope you got rid of the horse muck.

Catch up later
Dxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello there everyone 

What a busy busy place its been on here this past week. We had a break up in Aberdeenshire last week which was just bliss and it was so nice to get away from work. The doggies had a great time playing in the snow too!

Anyway, onto personals:

Berry - I am so so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time. I'm sure everyone understands exactly how you are feeling and how low you can actually get. Give it time and give yourself and DH time to grieve. Rant away as much as you like on here btw...   

Doodler - couldn't you commute to Glasgow to do your training? Although I'm guessing its not the easiest place to get to from Fife! 

Elinor I haven't told ERI that I'm taking DHEA partly because I didn't want them to tell me to stop taking it  go figure!! I'm only taking 25mg and not 70mg per day as some people seem to do. How much are you taking? Have you spoken to ERI about it yet? I'm phoning in with January AF.

Dawn I am totally    for you xxxxxx how were the cream cakes today?!

Irishlady how are you keeping? Hope your meeting at ERI went okay

Mimou how are you feeling now? Its one thing after the other with you!! 

Michelle Sorry to hear about the delay in your treatment. February will come whizzing round so quickly though. 

okay back in a bit to carry on the personals.....got to make omelettes!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

does anybody know if ERI have had a successful Single embryo transfer in the past 2 years? I'm getting slightly   off now.... there will be WAR at eri 2morrow morning!!!!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

berry- don't know about the SET stats- surely they must have. The old data before they introduced SET was that there was a 10% reduction in success rate from having 2 transferred- but when they told me that I was 37 and they weren't culturing to blasts then.

littlareca- glad you and doggies had a good break- i read that as a break up not a holiday break   glad it wasn't that! No cupar to glasgow would take an hour to edinburgh and 45 mins to glasgow and then a 30 min transfer to the west end- given it up as a bad idea for the time being and looking at jobs closer to home  

dawn- like the 1 of your 5 a day thing  you're like me. A friends daughter of 5 told her mummy earnestly that her ketchup was one of her 5 a day- wonder  what they'd been doing at school- still shes right about the lycopene  Got everything crossed for mon   Its just got to be your turn.

jan- hope the bp is settling and your heating system ok. our flaming hot water tank burst on frid causing some water damage but thankfully its situated mainly over some outside space- but hey ho another £300 bill 

irish lady- how did your visit to ERI go?

vonnie- thank goodness for xbox and wii- gives us a bit of peace from the men folk  but not so good when you're looking for some help round the house 

how's everyone else? I've been frantically writing xmas cards slow coach that i am- they've been gathering dust for over a month 

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are well.

Peanut, hope you are okay and that you all enjpyed your coffee and cake.

Doddler, wii and PS2 are a god sent at Xmas for me, have to admit I love the wii but we are ultra competitive so there are few fall outs when we play    HOpe you get your cards out.

Berry hope you get answers to your questions

Got my f/u at the start on Jan but going to cancel as can't make the date.

Hi to everyone else but need to go and give the place a tidy up as its a tip

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Coffee and cake were good yesterday, as was the chat with Jan & Irishlady.  Sorry about the short notice, but was needing to get out of the house and talk to someone that wouldn't pat me on the head and tell me everything was going to be alright!  

Jan - thanks for the big hug yesterday, needed it!  Hope you can survive the rest of the week without catching any bugs from the kids have a fab holiday - think you deserve it!

Irishlady - fab to meet you yesterday, hope we didn't scare you with all the talk of multiple cycles!  Hope you're able to switch off over the festive period and get organised for your cyst op in Jan.

Vonnie - how did you get on with the tidying up?  Dropping heavy hints to DH that the ironing needs done, but not getting very far!   Was that your f/u at ERI your cancelling?  Does that mean you're definitely going to GCRM for txt?  Hope BP and thyroid settles down, so you can move to the next stage in your journey.

Doodler - I though you'd like that, but I;m afraid there was a lack of carrot cake - choc chip cookie instead, choc is a fruit isn't it?!!  

Berry - I hope your appt goes well tomorrow - I know its hard, but try to stay calm to try to get your points across and listen to what they have to say.  Not sure about the stats, but I'm sure Maz had a SET and now has her wee bundle of joy - maybe PM her to confirm.

DH has shouted my tea's ready - he made pizza (homemade!) for me tonight to cheer me up as have had a crap day at work!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

How are you all?? I had appointment today... it was just to get blood taken to check Hcg level had when bk down.... it has. So thats good i suppose  

We have our follow up appointment with Dr Kini on the 5th of January so thats not too bad. We have also been put on the Waiting list for FET which should be in March so i have to phone up with AF in Feb. We have also been put on waiting list for Fresh cycle which is looking about July (Thanks for that tip Peanuts!) So i feel a bit better as i can look to the future and hope. 

Thanks for all the advice over the past few weeks, you girls are great!!  

Berry xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

berry- sorry your levels dropped and the cycle is "done" But at least you're planning the next stage which is all you can do in this situation.

vonnie- what games do you fall out over? I didn't think i was that competetive until playing tennis with my 12 yr old neice on the wii and it became imperative to thrash her!

dawn- great dh send him round! Only i can't eat dairy /wheat/gluten anymore so whats the point. Ah pizza.... chocolate is most definitely a "superfood" if its 70% cocoa....lots of antioxidants and actually lower GI than a baked potato- what more do you need to know about that girls- go feast your faces!

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Berry, good to hear things went ok yesterday and that you now have a plan for 2009.

Doodler, we fall out over wii tennis and tiger woods golf, love it when I beat him.  

Peanut, not fully decided what we are going to do for our next tx, stil going to go to our follow up but can't do the 5th, going to have the 'chat' this weekend.

Hello to everyone else and hope you all are good

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

After being calm and relaxed for nearly a week the     finally hit me last night.  Was lying on the sofa convinced that I was getting cramps and it was all over!  I'd had a pretty crap and stressful day at work after having a quiet and stress free few days, and was just generally in a bad mood, so automatically thinking PMS!  

Anyway I'm feeling slightly better today and looking forward to my last day at work tomorrow.  Then I can hopefully manage to keep myself occupied until Monday.  We've managed not to tell people our test day is Monday, as we were originally told Christmas Eve, so that what we told everyone.  But as it was a Blast transfer its only a 10 day wait.  So one way or the other we're looking forward to having the news to ourselves for a while (apart from you girls of course!! )

Vonnie - good luck with your 'chat', hope you're able to come to a decision on how to go forward - sending you a big hug   

Doodler - pizza was fab - sorry!  Was very healthy and came home to make a big pot of Minestrone soup tonight, but then followed that up with cheese and biscuits!  There's just too many nice things to eat at this time of year.  Will be adding 70% choc to my shopping list for the weekend!  

Berry -   I know its hard to have to go back for another hcg test, so well done you for bearing up.    Glad you got on the lists and have a plan for next year.  You need to spend the time between now and Feb to be good to each other, deal with your loss and get your self organised for the next step.  I'm on FET No3, having tried a natural, medication and now a modified medicated cycle, so ask away if you have any questions.

Big hugs to everyone   

Off to see if DH has put our toilet back in - we've been having bathroom floor tiled, and really could do with having a toilet back upstairs!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn-no point in saying that cramps could mean either way but I think a good sign at this stage. Its such a head masher   sympathies winging their way to you.  I can't stand the torture so know how you're feeling.Will you stop talking about cheese and pizza  those are the bits I miss the most  still I've lost several pounds since cutting out wheat so thats a good thing 
I had to take out our downstairs loo to tile under it last week and its still sitting in the living room must do something about that...

vonnie- we've only got an old xbox( great cos you can buy all the games for a couple of pounds) but I've asked for a Wii for xmas. Its essential kit for keeping my head together 

Was feeling pretty down yesterday after meeting friends for lunch-had to listen to what their kids write to Santa etc etc and then ask me brightly so what are you doing about IVF...rob a bank?....I know they mean well.

 to everyone else
dx


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Morning ladies!

Good to catch up on all your news. This thread is really helping me, just knowing there are other folks in the same place makes a difference.

Fingers crossed Peanut. It is a mad time.

Berry - you sound a bit happier and more positive this week. Glad you are beginning to plan things.

Elinor / Vonnie - thanks for your feedback on GCRM.

I'm feeling a bit weary this week. This is my first proper week back at work and I'm not sure if it is the cumulative affect of stress and treatment but I feel pants. Not helped by mad Xmas shopping and having the relatives coming - so cleaning, food shopping etc etc. Anyway, we'll get there!

I have my follow up appt on 12/1. A wee bit disappointed as I had hoped to see Dr Tay who dealt with my case and has been in contact with my other consultant (I have an auto immune condition) but it would be Feb before I could see him. 2 months just seems too long. So we're seeing Dr Kimi. However, I think we're pretty much decided to go to GCRM now. July is too long to wait at my age and my auto immune condition is putting extra pressure on me. So looking forward to the NY but I need to get calm and serene again which is not happening at the moment!!

Anyway Ladies - wishing you all a happy, hopeful and peaceful Xmas and thanks for the chat!  

Take care.

Minnie

x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

minnie- good decision.I wish i hadn't waited for tx at ERI- should have gone elsewhere while waiting. Now i'll be 40 next yr and also have autoimmune problems.Have you considered going somewhere that treats autoimmune problems linked to IF?

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon,

Hope everyone is well today.

Minnie, I also think you've done the right thing, I would of been at the gcrm sooner but circumstances have meant a slight delay in our next tx but we will be all systems go for 2009.

Doodler, hope Santa got your note and gets you a wii, i've asked for a wii fit but we shall see.  I'm with you with friends and kids, got to remain positive as we will get there some how!!

Peanut, not long to go    for you over the weekend.

DH and I are off out for dinner tonight, need to get my protein so a bit juicy steak for me.

Hello to everyone else

Vonnie


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Dawn,

I am leaving to go to dh family tomorrow and just in the middle of packing, but wanted to send you a huge heap'o hugs and good positive vibes for Monday         
       
I hope you are suitably distracted this weekend with housy/xmassy stuff.

Cramps are said to be a good sign - I had lots in early preg that had me greeting convinced af was about to start. I will be rooting for you on Monday from france ! To have a blast that came out of the freezer in tact has got to be a good thing. It's got to be a good'un.
Take care x x 

Vonnie
I hope you get your notes back soon and that it's all systems go at Glasgow. Have a lovely christmas and enjoy your steak - good for growing follies    

Doodler - hope you have a good break over xmas and that the house is finished enough for the both of you to be able to relax - just put some tinsel and a fairy on your living room loo! 

Minnie mouse - hope you have got the cleaning, shopping and work almost licked now - you deserve a good rest and a bit of tlc and pampering after what you have been through and are bound to feel down. Take care of yourself  Good Luck at GCRM in 2009.
Littleareace - glad you and the doggies had a lovelt time in the snow   for some more this christmas. Good Luck with the dhea     Not long until next tx for you.


I just want to wish everyone all the luck in the world for 2009 and am wishing, hoping that the next year brings some miracle bfps and much longed for babes for all of the wonderful, thoughtful, wise women on this thread. Thanks for all the support (much needed and appreciated) you have given me over the last year and huge heartfelt hugs  to you all

*Gush over * 

(2009  )
mimou  x x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

aw mimou- your hormone loaded squishyness is appreciated  have a fab trip and enjoy staying sober this year  

dx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

apologies in advance to anyone I miss out - my head is mince, I am still at work and haven't finished shopping for that big date next week I am trying to avoid even thinking about. I have had days this year when I have got so buggy-phobic I have had to leave shops, and I know too many friends with babies and I STILL don't have one and am nowhere near, so get tearful at the slightest thing... Also apologies that this is a bit of a 'me' post - but may be useful to others who are going to ERI soon and are not skinny!!

I didn't mention DHEA at scan/visit to ERI on Monday (all a bit of a rush, AF started Friday, so needed to get to GP for blood test, and waited till 3.45 before ERI finally answered and said 'come in Monday for a scan before Jan treatment...') I was anxious about FSH being ok for treatment (it was) - didn't realise they would also weigh me. Also, that they would first get me to remove clothes from bottom half for scan, then say, 'oh, just wrap the sheet around you, we need to weigh you' (did I take off my heavyknit cardi/ jewellery/ etc? did I b*ggery - not when I had no knickers on!). Unhelpful, of-putting and they then just use a basic BMI chart to say we won't treat you unless you lose 5 lbs by January. (I went home and 'lost' two by taking off cardi and jewellery - I will INSIST on being weighed in just my undies (but with my knickers on!!) next time). We have BMI calculators at work, so I will also be insisting that they use one of those and get it right (the charts round up to the nearest cm and kg (but the nurse even managed to mix kilos with feet and inches, and then tell me to lose 5 lbs!) - I know I meed to lose weight, but less than they think and they basically said if it's too difficult to do over Christmas then just come back in February instead. Like I haven't planned time off and work around treatment next month. It just feels like it's one more hoop to jump through. I KNOW the stats about weight and fertility and IVF success, I know it would be better to be a stone lighter (a couple of pounds would be fine for treatment though), but I had a BMI under 24 when I started this whole treatment path. It has gone up when I have had treatment, or when treatment has failed. To then have to beat myself up about it really doesn't help.

Anyway, I don't even know what the nurse's name was, and think I saw Dr Raj (but again am not sure) - they really could do with a picture board with names and staff up so you could check. I wanted to e-mail and ask about DHEA, but then I thought am I allowed to? and who would I ask anyway? I reckon I might just keep taking it and see - they might not even treat me (in which case I head to GCRM). I just wish I left there feeling more positive, instead of always feeling like I have done something wrong/ should be grateful for the priviledge of paying for treatment with them....

Sorry, rant over.

Peanuts - hope the tww is going ok, and fingers crossed for Monday! I won't be able to logon as I am away from tomorrow, but if I can get a sneaky peek whilst at my sister's I will. Rest assured I am thinking of you even if I can't post for ages! 

Minnie - glad the info was useful, and remember you can get copies of notes and say you are going for a consult/second opinion at GCRM - that way you can stay on the list in Edinburgh as well - then you can decide later if you want to just stick with GCRM or keep ERI as an option. I feel it pays to keep your options open..

Doodler - christmas is a crap time for both well meaning friends (and the whole family focus makes it hard anyway) and for regrets about where you are (or are not). I hope you can stay positive for 2009, and wish you everything you want from it - health, happiness and to feel totally different about all of this by next year! If not, how about persuading those friends kids to dress up as santa and rob that bank for you?

Vonnie - really hope GCRM works out for you!

Mimou - have a fab holiday. Hope you come back refreshed and rejuvenated and ready for miracles in 2009.

Berry - so pleased to see you having a plan for 2009, and feeling more positive about things. FET in March is great - gives your body time to get back to 'normal', and you even have July as a back up plan if that doesn't work. I hope you won't need July - but we'll be here for you whatever.

littleareca - I hope the earlier bit of my post explains a bit of why I didn't ask about DHEA at my visit. I should, I know, but when you only ever see the drs when you have no knickers on it is difficult to actually feel like you can talk to them. Glad you had a good time in the snow. Hope you have a better time with your January call in than i had this time (but maybe we'll be there at the same time in Jan? 2ww buddies? fingers crossed!)

Irishlady, Jan Helen and everyone else - sorry I didn't meet the mini meet up (wish I could leave work for stuff like that - wish I could even leave work at 5 regularly!) at caffe nero. I hope there are more get togethers - I am planning to take proper time off work (get gp to sign me off - it is too stressful, even without treatment, and my boss has done nothing about my request for unpaid time off in january - nothing at all - and won't now as he will be on paternity leave then anyway!)

I hope next week brings joy for dawn, and 2009 sees the rest of us on our way to our own miracles. All good wishes and festive feelings.
love
Elinor xx  

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elinor-  thats totally crap. i'm sorry you were made to feel so horrible and so inaccurately too.Did you ask Dr Raja about your weight? A lot of us are carrying more weight especially after tx cycles and i haven't lost it since the first cycle. I wouldn't read too much into the stats if you're not very overweight( which it doesn't sound like you are)-  many very overweight people conceive naturally- GCRM don't place a restriction on weight grounds- its just another thing the NHS can refuse to pay for tx over and i guess they apply the same rules to self funding too.of course they want you to have the best chance and being in a certain bmi helps this I suppose but i think it was handled  insensitively. like you want to delay tx even further 
re the DHEA- tricky one. i'd be wary of mentioning it to any of the Drs at ERI until you suss out their opinions. I'd phone up and ask what they think about DHEA and that you wondered about it helping you before telling them you're taking it just in case they're weird about it. Also ask them if you did decide to take it  when should you stop for tx? You don't want to be taking another hormone during tx I would imagine. The eggs for a cycle are preordained 3 mths in advance as you know.

keep your chin up 
dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Elinor - what a horrible experience   .  I agree with Doodler, lots of us are carrying more weight after cycles - I'm about a stone heavier than when I started out on this process and can't quite shift it! .  I do know that Clarabelle had a horrible time with txt being put back until she lost weight, which she dis, and she ended up with a BFP, so I know its horrible, but try not to loose sight of the end goal of a BFP   .  

Mimou - thanks so much for the positive vibes and hugs - need lots at the minute!  What a wonderful gush about all our FF's!   I hope you have a fab time at your in-laws, with your feet up being pampered hopefully! 

Vonnie - how was dinner with DH?  Hope you enjoyed your big juicy steak!

Doodler - yes, this is such a head masher - brain is mush at the minute.  I have convinced myself again that its not worked - every time I've had a positive or a biochem I've had really sore (.)(.)'s, which I don't have this time, so my mashed brain has jumped to conclusions!     Trying to hold out hope, but getting harder.  Even though this morning about buying a couple of HPT's to see what they're but trying not to  !  I agree with Mimou - that loo would look great with some tinsel and fairy lights!!  

Minnie - Dr Kini is really nice, so hopefully you'll get a good follow up with him.  If you think of anything to ask between now and then write it down!  I always seemed to forget to ask anything as soon as I walked through the door, so kept a wee book with my scribbles and bring it with me to appts.  It might be worth telling ERO that your willing to take a cancellation, as they do come up and you could be seen sooner than July.

Berry - how you doing hun?   Hope you're doing ok  

Big hugs to Irishlady, Jan, Katerina, Littleareca, Helen, Michelle, Kat, Eclaire, Jo, etc, etc .  Off to get some last minute shopping and get my house cleaned (or oversee DH doing most of the jobs!!)
Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Its all a bit quiet here, must all be out partying for Christmas.

Just wnated to wish Peanut good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Had a fab steak on Friday, wasn't feeling to clever yesterday though.  Had some wine then a coupke of drinkies afterwards but when you've not been drinking for a while it takes it out of you!!!

Decided to enter the 10k in May, I need to get fit and lose some weight so I figured if I have that planned I will stick to training for it, don't know how it will fit in with tx but we'll see.  Is the general advice not to exercise while stimming and on 2 ww?

Hope you are all ok

Vonnie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Popped in to wish Dawn absolutely bucket loads of                        for testing tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a BFP  

Hope everyone else is well and got plans for enjoying themselves at Christmas  Wishing all the ERI girls (past and present) a fabby festive season and for their dreams to come true in 2009  

Much love
Maz x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Peanuts!!!
I'm doing ok thanks.

I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow!!! I'm praying for you!!!    

I hope you get a fantastic xmas present!!!!!     

berry xxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Dawn - really hoping that tomorrow brings good news and you have been okay over the weekend.

Lots of luck,

Katerina xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all
dawn good luck for tomorrow     
 it goes well
well just been painting all weekend workung till midnight on mon and tue as i work at sainsbury's  

hope everyone has a great christmas xxxxxxxxxxx
michelle xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Thanks for all the positive vibes and thoughts, I really appreciate it.  Have had a mixed weekend of convincing myself its not worked and then convincing myself that maybe it has!     Not sure where I am this morning - preparing for the worst, but hoping for the best  

Bloods taken this morning, so just got to wait on making that phone call.

Will be back later to let you know how I get on    
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dawn i'm praying for you    xxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quickie hope you get good news today Peanut, thinking of you.

meal out was fab and steak was fab, unfortunately I'm feeling sorry for myself today as I was up all night being sick, not sure if its food poisioning or the dreaded Christmas sickness bug, not feeling great today but just drinking loads of water and praying th DH doesn't get it!

Hello to everyone and now going to go back to bed  

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonnie - glad u had a good time! Best to sleep off the sickness!! xxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

BFN for me I'm afraid .  Had to wait to 1pm for soemone to call me back was agonising!

Not sure what to do with myself now, will get Christmas out of the way and then see what we're going to do

Thanks for all your support
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Peanut,

Just want to say how sorry I am to hear your news, sending you and your DH a big hug and to let you know that I am thinking of you both.

Vonnie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dawn,

 sending you and DH the biggest hug ever 

Much love
Maz x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dawn,

I'm so sorry!!   thinking of u and DH at this hard time.   

berry xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh Dawn. I am so sorry and so wished and prayed you were going to get the result you have been waiting for.

lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dawn, not been on for ages but of course keeping up with your news and thinking of you.  So sorry to hear  not answered.  Sending you a big   and hope you can enjoy a little festive cheer.

Now my head has popped up must say a big hello to everyone and thanks for saying hello to me whilst I have been away.

Vonnie - hope you feel better soon!, 
berry - fingers crossed for nxt plan! , 
maz - hope all well x
irishlady, good luck for your plans for 09  
michelle - good luck for appt in Jan, 
katerina- so close, think the next time I see you, you will be 3! hope you are well!  
doodler - how are you doing hun  , hope your well

And everyone else i have missed of course    

We're off down south tomorrow so just to say...

Love, hugs and good times for Xmas and a   of hope for wishes to come true in 2009.

Helenx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

dawn-      words can't express how sad i am for you both. Its very unfair. If you want to chat in the New year about other options that ERI might not have explored let me know. In the meantime take care of yourselves and have lots of cuddles. sending you a big hug,

dxxxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dawn, I'm so, so sorry.     Hope you and DH are coping ok.  

Claire xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Dawn - I am so, so sorry  . Just arrived in London and got straight online to see how you got on - I wish I could give you another big hug in person, but I'm sending you lots of cyber ones. As with Doodler, if you want to think about other options once things have settled in a bit, I'm happy to chat. In the meantime, I'll be thinking of you and hoping that Christmas is bearable and that next year brings better things for all of us  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Dawn

Just so sorry to hear your news.  You have been such a fabulous FF to so many people on here and always manage to sound so positive despite all the heartache and frustration.  I am just so very sorry that you didn't get the result you hoped for.  I hope Christmas at least gives you and DH some time to be able to spend together to get through this.  So sorry and sending you the biggest  

Really hope 2009 brings you and everyone on here better times.

Jo xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies!!! I hope 2009 brings us all lots of health and happiness!!!

Love Berry xxxxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one from me..

Dawn I am so so so sorry that it didn't work for you.    Just remember we're all here for you if you need us.    

We had DH's kids here for 5 nights, they left this morning and we can't believe how quiet it is without them.  I wish that I could feel a bit happier at the moment but when I saw my mum this afternoon she told me that SIL is expecting her second baby.  I couldn't stop    Oh dear!!   

Wishing every one of you a very very happy christmas and hope santa is good. 
xxxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks you all for the lovely thoughts, it really means a lot coming from you all .

Had a bad day yesterday, AF arrived with a vengeance so was another kick in the teeth.  Was hard this morning when DH's parents arrived round being all cheery and Christmassy and all I wanted to do was go back to bed  

Got to pull myself together to go to SIL's for Christmas dinner.  No doubt my nieces will be running around mad with all their new toys!  Hoping they'll help me a long with some Christmas cheer.

Jan, Doodler - a chat about other options would be great in the New Year, I've been putting it off for too long!

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year for 2009.  Hope Santa was good to you all!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Just to wish you all a,*******MERRY CHRISTMAS******And a Good 2009

With all our love,

Suzanne&Charlie x


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I am back at work so having a sneaky check on FF !!  

Hope Christmas was enjoyable or at least bearable for you all.  I did find it quite hard particularly seeing my niece happily playing, wondering when I be able to see my own child playing on Christmas Day...enough of the doom and gloom!!

Got my date through to get my cyst removed at ERI. It's the 19th Feb so not too long to wait and am going the NHS route as I reckon I might as well try and get something for free!!  

lots of love xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey chicks,
everyone had a good or bad xmas? 

dawn- happy to chat anytime. poor you the timing with xmas and AF was absolutely lousy- feeling for you- its hard enough without throwing the "joy" of xmas around.   Hope you're starting to feel better physically.

irish lady-   I found xmas hard too this year- our nieces and nephews were all abroad so it was a very low key and quiet xmas with parents who don't get on spectacularly well. Got 2 cards made from photos os others babies in santa outfits- very cute and tolerated well with the first one who is a good friend but the second from and dh friends I wanted to choke  At least we've got ff to cheer us up huh?  Great you have a date for cyst removal- is there a chance it will ahve gone on its own by then? I had a complex cyst that they monitored for 8 weeks and it did eventually disappear on its own even though it was partially solid. Fingers crossed 

Hope everyone DID have a good xmas and is back chatting soon-  

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope you all had a good Xmas, we had a fab time with family and friends and banished all tx to the background!!

Doodler, was at Dr for thyroid results and had to be retested but thinks I may be over active as T4 was 0.07 and TSH was normal (or the other way round) up shot is I've had it retested to see what this one come back at and if it iffy I will be referred to ERI for tests.

SO need to go on a huge diet now ate to much and jeans are a little bit snug to say the lease.

Hope you all are enjopying yourselves and speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Vonnie-sounds like maybe TSH was 0.7? T4 normally-10-19 or something but with hormones any combination seems possible! Was just reading on thyroid thread that they like you to be > 0.8 for pregnancy- so seems too low is as bad as too high for TSH.

Glad you had a good time-I've had a poopy xmas!Everyone's been either  away on holiday, ill, or dealing with bereavement so have hardly seen a soul.One of those years! Times like this I feel it coming from such a small family.nevermind sure i'll make up for it in the New year.

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,  Sounds that TSH is the low one as T4 was 12 which would fit in with results.

I think it was good as we decided not to make to many plans in fact spent most of the time with Mum as its only her on my side.  Was still feeling to effects from my bug but didn't stop me from eating in fact I was feeding the fever rather than starving myself    Its just going to be the two of us at New Year so looking forward to that.

V


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls,

Hope you all had a gd Christmas.

Irishlady - i found Xmas really hard too.... very depressing!   looking forward to new year though.. a nice new start... hopefully this will be our year!  

Vonnie - my jeans are soo tight now!!! I actually have put half a stone on in a few days!!! unbelievable!!! cant help myself!

Doodler - Xmas was OK thanks.. how was urs? 

well I'm really glad Xmas is out of the way... like a said to DH hopefully next year we will have a little baby or a little baby will be inside me  ..... looking forward to the new year and cant wait to get started with our next tx. I actually felt like after a week of our failed cycle i could start again.... well i wanted to! I was told that i have 2 phone clinic in Feb with AF... so does that mean i will be starting drugs in Feb and ET will be in march or do i just get a scan and dummy transfer again?? Oh i hate the dummy transfer... i find it quite uncomfortable.... and when i had ET i thought my ***** was on fire!! lol i just thought i would share that with u all!   

What are you all doing for the new year

Berry xxxx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi
hope everyone had a nice christmas

mine's was good 
bit upset just found out my friend from work is pregnant shes not been trying long just feeling that its so unfair
also appointment has been moved from 13th jan to feb my birthday is 14th jan so was hoping to have sum answers


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone

At work but just wanted to pop  on quickly.  Been reading your messages everyday and wanted to say to everyone that I hope this is a very good year for us all.

Our xmas was not great as we had to put my cat down the saturday before xmas.  Spent most of xmas crying as miss him so much.  He was ill and we knew he was living on borrowed time but does not make it any easier.  Still have not moved anything of his yet.  

Having a quiet new year with my cousin and her boyfriend - first year without alcohol for me but as you can imagine, I dont mind in the least.  

Sorry no personals but best go as at work but just wanted to wish you all a good new year and to say that I am thinking of you all.

Hannahxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I am quite looking forward to Hogmanay, dh and I are staying in with some lovely wine and gorgeous food. I am actually feeling quite positive and hope and pray 2009 is all the year we would like.  

One quick moan....a friend knew we were trying for IVF but doesn't know the result or any of the details. Sent us a Christmas card going on about her pregnancy - 2nd due in a few months and finished it off by saying have you started IVF yet? Also card was from their names and bump how bl**dy insensitive is that? Could really do without 'friends' like that.

Hope you all have a good night tomorrow


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

irish lady- friends don't have a clue do they? of course they're  happy and I guess i'd be the first to be sending photos of a baby round in a santa outfit but not insensitively 

hannah    poor pussy cat. I'm so sorry you lost your furry friend.  here's to all the love he gave you  

berry-Sounds like you'll be d/r same month you phone in on- sometimes they even start you on day1/2 of current cycle- happened to me once and knocked 3 wks wait off  They'll do a pretx scan in 1st 5 days of cycle but may or may not do dummy transfer- depends if they thought ET was ok or not and might want to try a different catheter.Do tell them if it hurts though especially during ET. They should give you 5 mins to let any cramping settle before transferring. I've sometimes wanted to get going the same month of a failed cycle- you just want to keep the chances ticking over don't you?

michelle-  so unbelievable when people fall pregnant by looking at each other isn't it  keep your eye on the prize and go armed with all your questions to f/u.

vonnie- hope you're recovering properly now. My mums only got me too- just wish i could keep the family going!

Got DHs friends popping in out the blue tonight with their baby  

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

doodler - i think ET was hurting so much because my bladder was so full.... i had been told to drink a lot because of ohss too so i had been writing down my intake and Dr kinni told me after about 1 full week of doing this that i was drinking far too much! (approx 5 liters!!! and it should have been about 2.5!!) ohh well..... i was i supposed to know how much was too much!   lol I'm hoping that i will b having a natural FET as i know my cycle very well and always ovulate on the dot... period follows when it should too. I'll speak to Dr next week when i go. 

I don't know if this is possible... and it is a bit TMI but I'm gonna ask anyway as i just have too lol..... is it possible that the drugs r still in my system? I have been having sore legs they past few days and really a lot of CM .... i mean i usually have quite a bit of CM but this month... my god there is loads!!!! is it possible that if the drugs r still in my system i have possibly produced a few eggs compaired to normal?? Maybe I'm just making this little scenario in my head up! lol 

berry xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Berry- just want to reassure you that the drugs will be out of your system by now, however it can take time for your body to settle down after a cycle   It maybe that you are just more aware of things just now and noticing the CM more 

Doodler- hope you survived last night  

Hannah- so sorry to hear about your cat     big hugs  

Hope everyone else ok. Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and for all their dreams to come true in 2009 

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

mazv - thanks for that. i think I'm going a bit   lol Everytime you write on the forum i see Ur lovely little girl.... i just had to tell u she is so so so so cute! (I'm sure u get told all the time) absolutely gorgeous!! 

Hannah - sorry about your cat  

Happy new Year everyone!!! Wishing you all the very best for 2009!!! I think its gonna be a good year   

berry xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls, hope you're all wrapped up warm if you're out and about tonight and have a lovely time!  

berry-though the drugs will have left your system, having had OHSS I think your oestrogen levels might still be higher than normal for you which is what your body uses to produce CM. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone but I think it can take a while for hormone levels to return to normal. think I've had a similar thing. not that you want to get rid of CM as its a good thing I suppose but if you wanted to help your body metabolise the oestrogen you could take  milk thistle  to support your liver or do a bit of a detox? thats what a nutritionist recommended to me so who knows. As maz says you start to know every gory detail about your body

dx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

happy new year to all x

  hope we all get what we want in 2009 xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Happy New Year to you all.
Let's hope 2009 is our year...


  

xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Happy new year everyone, hope you had a good one and   that 2009 is going to our year.

DH and I had a good time last night but he's feeling a bit tender today.  I'm back on the wagon for next tx, don't know when its going to be as I think thyroid is going to hold me back - if I stop drinking from today do you think that by end of Feb my eggs should be a bit more healthier?

Y


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

Hi everyone,

Hope that you all had a great time last night.  We had friends over for dinner and had a long long dog walk today which was absolutely brilliant.  What a stunning day it is.

Hannah, so so sorry to hear about your cat.    Its amazing how closely attached you actually become to your pets.  

Vonnie, I've totally stopped alcohol now ready for treatment starting in February and i'm       that it'll help my eggs better.  

I should be in touch with the hospital next week as AF is due.    

xxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Ladies

Happy New year to you all.

My resolution is to loose weight in anticipation of my treatment in March. Oh and stop drinking - I was in my bed by 12 last night - I was blind drunk!!!

DH was not amused!!! 

Nxx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey girls

happy new year hope 2009 is a lucky year for us all   

love michelle


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Ladies !

Happy New Year. Lets hope 2009 is a good one for us all.

Well, just had my first sob of the year. SIL called to tell us she was pregnant. Its so hard to think that whilst I was going through the trauma of IVF she was naturally getting on with a job. She's a great girl and he's been very supportive of us but its not easy all the same. I think she was dreading telling us. This is her second, we half expected it but not soon. I think she herself wasn't expecting it so soon. She said she'd hoped we'd be pregnant together - nice words but hard to take.

Anyway, onwards and upwards, I'm sure it will be the first of many IF bumps on the road this year. Back to work on Monday and hoping to get the ball rolling with GCRM.

By the by, I had a BFN on 8/12 and have had pains in my side (quite sore and stabbing) and some bleeding off and on this week. I guess I'm 23+ days. I am assuming this is maybe late ovulation, I couldn't find anything on any of the boards though. Seems too early for AF.

Take care ladies.

Minnie


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

has anyone had the test that u get on your tubes i have my appointment on the 29th of this month


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Scotlass - yes, I've had the HSG. It was fine. A bit like a smear test in that they insert a speculum then once that is in place the put a wee tube inside, which has a balloon attached. The balloon is blown up and that keeps the tube in place. They can then remove the speculum. Then the put the dye through and can see if it comes through the tubes ok.

I found the speculum a bit uncomfy but I got there, I felt the balloon going up, just a wee bit crampy but everything else is fine. My tubes were fine, I've heard that if there is a block it can be a bit sore.

Not the best 1/2 hour of my life but it was ok and so much better than having surgery or anything.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Cheers!

M


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

still around ... but haven't been on here since our BFN in July. Have been on Zolly and HRT since and currently am downregging (unbelievable after such a long time of Zolly, I know). We're going for   frosty  beginning of February - it was supposed to be around 18th January but I didn't loose as much weight as I wanted to (well... actually put on the weight I lost over Xmas    ) so asked for an extension.

So may pop into you again at EFREC. 

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

A very happy new year to you all, here's hoping for a year full of good news for us all   .

Well I managed to survive the festive season, without shouting or crying at anybody - well apart from DH, but thats not so bad as at least he understood why I was shouting or crying  .  Although did have a wobble at my mum, who is desperate to know what the hospital will do now and are they going to do anything differently, refer me somewhere else, etc, etc.  I was still trying to deal with my failed cycle at the time and didn't want to think about 'what next', so had a bit of a row with her.  Felt guilty afterwards, but get so annoyed that people so close still don't have a clue about what this is like   .  Sorry didn't mean to get on such a downer, just venting my feelings if thats ok?

Anyway, trying to get myself built up for going back to work tomorrow to face the 3 newly prg people I found out about just before Christmas, so really dreading it. 

On a brighter note, I have finally (after 6 years of nagging!) managed to persuade DH to let us get a dog .  So chuffed, just need to figure out how and when.  Not really sure where to start, does anyone have any experience of the dog and cat home in Edin and what the requirements are to be allowed a doggie?  Or even better, does anyone know of a puppy or dog looking for a good home?

Kat - so good to hear from you  .  Can't believe you've had to d/r after so long on the Zolly, but keeping my fingers and toes crossed for your FET.    

Minnie - so sorry to hear abut the start to your new year with SIL's news  , but then again there never really is a good time.  Treatment and the drugs can do funny things to our bodies, and sometimes takes a while for our cycle to settle down, so A/F may be early, or last a bit longer, but things should settle down in a month or so.  My A/F is usually later and longer after txt, but is different for everyone.  

Neave - oh dear, I didn't think I'd see the bells, but managed to stay up past 12!  Good luck for your resolutions, I think a few of us will have those ones this year - including me!

Littleareca - glad you had a good new year - looking forward to long dog walks soon too!  Wishing you lots of luck for your upcoming txt    

Vonnie - I hope your tests give you a better understanding on whats going on with your thyroid, so you can get to grips with it and get ready for txt.  I think all our jeans are feeling a bit tighter at the minute, maybe we should have an on-line weightwatchers thread to keep us all on the straight and narrow for the months ahead!  

Hannah - so sorry to hear about your pussy cat   .  I hope you're coming to terms with things, I'm sure it was the best decision for him  

Doodler - sorry you had a crap Christmas  , kind of felt like that myself as its not the same with DH's family (never mind the failed cycle).  Shouldn't say it, but much prefer Christmas at home with my family!  Hope you made up for it at New Year, and managed to survive DH's friends and baby visiting . 

Irishlady - You're new year sounded lovely, good food and wine are definitely the way to go!  Can't believe your friend was so insensitive with her card, as I've said above, people really don't understand how this affects us.  I think IVF has become just another procedure in people heads, like having botox in your lunch hour!    They don't understand the physical and emotional strain it puts on us, and how it affects our relationships with friends and family.  Can you avoid her for the time being until your strong enough to face her, or alternatively you could send her a wee note to explain what she did had upset you?  I've found being honest with good friends about my feelings has made things easier as I've gone on, but not as easy with everyone. 

Maz - congrats on being made a moderator, thats fab news   .  How do you manage to fit it around looking after Lily?  How was her first Christmas.  A happy new year to you  

Berry - I hope Maz and Doodler were able to put your mind at ease.  How you been holding up?  

Michelle - sorry to hear about your friend at work, I know the feeling unfortunately!  Hope you're able to enjoy your birthday and spend the extra few weeks preparing for you appt in Feb.  Don't be afraid to go in armed with lots of questions, they're used to it.  Theres a few threads with questions to ask on first appt or follow up which might be useful for you.  

I think I've run out of steam!  Sorry if I've forgetton anyone, but brain has turned to mush after 2 weeks off work!
Take care and catch up soon
Dxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello,  another returner here.  Happy New Year to you all.  

DH and I have been taking a break of sorts from thinking about tx though its been hard not to think about babies daily (especially when there are so many around me!) or become overwhelmed by jealousy/resentment or whatever ocasionally.  I'm not sure where we are going with tx but will have to decide soon.

I hope 2009 is a good year for us all.  

Chook


----------



## margesimpson (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello all, 

I'm a quiet FF, still waiting for some hope, but checking in for the New Year.

I can't attempt to do all the personals, but Chook/Peanuts - just wanted to say vent all you like, there seems to be a mix of optimism, jealousy and just feeling blue and personally, I like to see that others feel negative too, sometimes, and it's not just me!?

Minniemouse - sorry the new year started with tears, but I'm sure it's pretty predictable. I've been the same....really teary, especially saying goodbye to my brother/SIL and niece yesterday. It's been our "baby fix" for the last couple of weeks and now things just feel empty. Just keep with the mantra - New Year, New Hope - here's to 2009 being our year!

Wolf, lovely to see you back on here and that you have your Feb plan - really hope it's your time, this time - maybe the nervous energy anticipating that, will help lose some weight? Is is right that the IVF drugs makes you put on weight though? I already struggle to keep my weight down and if we get as far as IVF, I'm sure I'll balloon!

Scotlass - can I ask - when do they do the tube test?

Hugs all  

Mx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Girls!

Hi and lots of happiness and love and luck for the New Year!  I'm 100% sure that 2009 is going to be a terrific year for us         .  
DH and I have got through a rough old patch and have returned stronger and brighter - so far anyway! We had a good time at Xmas and have recently had 3 nights of entertaining friends/family so are now feeling absolutely pooped!!  Good side of it is that I actually couldn't face another glass of wine or full plate of food for at least a month!!

Just DH and I at Hogmanay and after anotehr of those "where are we going now with IVF chats" we both felt like just going to bed and not even celebrating at midnight and then I got a text from an amazing friend of mine who simply said she had been to church that evening and had lit a candle and said a prayer for us to find the happiness we wanted in 2009.  Burst into tears, DH wondering what had happened etc etc - y'know the scenario.. Holidays may be a mixed bag of blessings but at least we all have one another   .  

Big cyber   for everyone and hope the return to work is not tooo stressful!

Hxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Happy new year to you all!! Lots of luck for 2009   


Peanuts - I'm not too bad. God follow up appointment tomorrow afternoon.... so looking forward to that... i hope that they will tell me i can start FET early..... like when my AF is due... which is due on Saturday    But i dont think so.... wishful thinking. I'm looking forward to starting tx again... i just hope my little   makes it through the thaw... as i only have 1 blast.... so I'm a bit scared about this. I'm also hoping that they will let me do Natural FET as i do have a very regular cycle and always ovulate on day 16/17.... do they usually give u the choice or not?  Glad 2 hear u r getting a dog!! I have been nagging DH for 1 too and it isn't happening!!! but I've only been nagging for 2 years.... so i still have another 4 to go.... lol Take care xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow berry


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Scotlass   xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

sorry for being away so much, but Dh and i had a little break from all this after our unsuccesful FET in October. It was fairly succesful in that we managed to think about IF etc less than usual ...
Anyway, had a fairly nice Christmas, just the two of us and the flu  . But went to the doctor on the 23rd of December and were re-assured that it was just the bug that was/is going around everywhere and not to worry and we did not need any antibiotics. So spent most of christmas in bed or on the sofa with lots of nice food and some wine (only a little - honest   !). In hindsight we were glad that we had not made plans and had not invited anyone as we could just about cope with ourselves. Although we did not feel too bad, the flu made us very tired.
Hogmanay was nice, we had five friends and one small person around. Not too wild, but lively  .

I hope 2009 will be a cracking year for all of us. Or as a friend texted me so well: May your joys be many and your regrets few.

Sending you all a big  .

caroline


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just home from follow up appointment. Basically i responded fantastic to the cycle and Dr's don't really know why it failed, i guess its just one of those things. Fertalisation rate was 75%... so thats good. We have 1 blast in freezer and i will start down reg with Feb AF.... last cycle was Short cycle so i didn't down reg.... whats it like?? please tell me it is not worse than stimming!!!    So i have to have a medicated FET. We were told thaw rate is about 50% for 1 blast and the success rate is about 15%-20% so I'm not really confident about this all. but i have o take part to get my bfp..... i just hope to God this is my time!     


i have the flu too!   i'm just feeling sorry for myself now..... it will pass..... i think  

xxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Its a busy thread again after all the Xmas and New Year festivities.

Berry, glad to hear you got on okay at the hospital today and finger crossed for your FET.  I'm there next week so I'll wait and see what their saying.

Dawn, great idea about setting up a online weight watchers thread, need all the help I can get to get these extra pounds off.  Would also love to hear how you got on at the cat and dog home as DH and I are thinking of getting a dog once we've got our house sorted.

Helen, glad to hear things are better between you and DH as you say these things make us stronger in the long run.

Doodler, how are you getting on?

Kat, nice to hear from you, good luck for your fet.

Decided to make some changes for 2009 as well as getting a dog, I'm going to be constructive and get a better job, also going to challenge myself and going to do the 10k Edinburgh run (don't know how this will fit in with tx but we'll see).  2009 is going to be my year!

Hope everyone else is well and   for you all.

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Think we may have found a puppy!  Happened to mention it at work today and a guy I work with has a 6 month old Cairn Terrier puppy looking for a new home!  He's going to send me photos and let me know more details tomorrow, so fingers crossed we should have a new addition to our family soon!  Getting very excited - can you tel!!     Trying not to get too carried away, but even DH is excited, so hoping it'll all work out.

Vonnie - well done you on all the changes for 2009, great to have a positive start to the year.  You can view the dogs on the Edin Dog & Cat home website, but they only seem to have lots of big dogs at the minute and we were after something smaller.  If you're looking for a puppy, the Kennel club website is a good place to start looking.  Have you already moved back into your house, or is that to come?

Berry - Sorry you didn't get the answer we'd all like at your followup - why it didn't work - if only they could answer that it might stop some of us from going mad!   I hadn't realised you had a Blast, they won't let you do a natural FET with a Blast as the lining has to be just right for ET, I only found that out myself during my last cycle.   Everyone reacts differently to d/r, the first time I was fine, but have gradually got worse symptoms every time I do it - although might just have been as I was really stressed the last couple of times with lots of work things!  Generally it can make you feel like PMS and a bit up and down, but then so does this whole process.  Keeping fingers crossed for no symptoms and a happy outcome for your FET   

AnneS - good to hear from you.  Hope your feeling better after your horrible flu over the festive season .  Sounds like you had a good time and are looking forward to 2009.  Any plans for txt, or are you still taking a break from it all? 

Helen - So glad to hear that you and DH are doing well, apart from blip at New Year.  (we had a small one of those late on Christmas Day after too many wines!)  Hope your friends candle does the trick for you for 2009!   

Marge - With each attempt I've managed to put on a little more weight, and never seem to lose it all afterwards, so has crept up over the last couple of years - the drugs play their part, but the comfort eating afterwards has been my downfall!  I hope 2009 brings good news for you  

Chook - good to hear from you hun, how you been doing?  It horrible being surrounded by babies and bumps, and we all get down, but you need to try to keep your chin up and all your energy into moving forward with txt in 2009.  What are your thoughts on txt? I thought you were starting things soon, or have things changed?  Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide.

Big hugs to you all - off to read up on puppies!
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Bl**dy hell...sorry just have to sound off for a bit    

My assistant who in her early 20s has a 3yr old, constantly says she is not a baby person and has just told me she is expecting again..........you just know that she wasn't trying or even really wants another one, sorry to sound bitter but I am really ****** off and now have to sit across the office from her for the next 7 months.............was feeling so optmistic and chirpy but that has gone out of the window.

Can feel myself welling up so better stop...time for coffee and chocolate............

Thanks for letting me have a rant, you guys are great


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

IrishLady


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

just back from the docs i have been having problems with my af  been put on a male hormone to stop me bleeding  so now got to take it on day 19-26 of cycle

  she is also going to write to eri and ask them to delay my treatment until they get the bleeding sorted out  

  just wanna cry all day feel like just giving up 

    will i ever become a mommy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

scotlass i am so sorry


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Good evening ladies!

Hope you are all settling in to working life after the hols again. I must admit to be enjoying being back in the saddle again, I was getting a bite stir crazy at home.

IrishLady - sorry to hear you've had to put up with this at work. Rant all you like - I think this is probably the only place you can do it properly. My SIL's news knocked me for six but I've just decided its ok to feel like this and probably normal. And I just need to not see her for a bit until I can cope. Its not huffy or rude just self preservation. Not so easy for you with it being a reminder at work. This whole thing messes with your head - my rational and irrational thoughts get all twisted. At times I've believed SIL (who is lovely) got preggers just to show me up ! Duhhhh!

ScotLass - sorry to hear about your hurdle on this journey. But you never know this might be helpful in the long run.

We're off to see Dr Kinni on Monday but have booked our first appt at GCRM. They are doing some tests first which I don't think ERI do. Ovarian assessment which test the number of eggs and quality I think. Then we're booked up for a consultation after that. We're not aiming for treatment until March/April time but at least I feel we're doing something positive.

One thing I was going to mention to you all which might be useful is that I used a hypnotherapy CD during my treatment and I really felt it help. I'm normally very anxious but during the treatment when I thought I'd be a nightmare I wasn't too bad. I tries to help with dealing with all the scans, injections etc, helps you get a good nights sleep etc. I've actually just bought another one today which is just general relaxtion and not related to conception or IVF so looking forward to getting all calm and serene again!

Not much else to report. AF has arrived I think. Just 4 weeks since my BFN. I think it may be because I didn't react that well to the stims, maybe my AF hasn't been upset so much. But who knows ?

Can't remember which one of you recommended a notebook for Q's for the clinics but I'm starting that too. Good idea and it just helps you feel your doing something positive too.

Anyway, enough rambling from me.

Best wishes.

M
x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all are well and keeping warm, its freezing out there!!

ScotLass,   but as Minnie Mouse says it might be helpful in the long run.

IrishLady, completely understand what you mean.  My SIL announced she was pg just after our failed go and it was like a huge kick in the teeth for me, its easy to say try and forget about it but its hard.

MinnieMouse, might see you at the eri for your f/u as mine is on Monday as well.  Got to go on my own as DH is not able to get out a meeting, may also see you at the gcrm as I think we are going there for our next go.

Dawn, did you get your dog?  Had a look at the cat and dog home and whilst I would love to rehome a dog not sure I want to take a risk on a cross staffie.  Get back into our house on Wednesday but don't move in properly until the 2nd of Feb - can't wait as we'll be at the in-laws beforehand.

Hello to everyone else and take care

Vonnie


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi
irishlady i know what u mean 2 of my good friends are pregnant and my supervisor is also its so hard when u hear they have not been trying  

well af came today been feeling really down think its cause 1 of my friends was over yesterday and she is due in 5 weeks happy for her but enivous too (does that make me bad?)

well we got our 2nd appointment on 3rd feb was suppose to be 13th jan but they changed it.

love michelle xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your   and words of support.

Jan - you mentioned the support group at Craiglockhart, could you remind me the next meeting date? Also can oh's come along as well?

Thanks xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

A quickie just now, as I have burned the fingers on my right hand and typing is painful. This is just to let you know that the next support group meeting is on the evening of this Monday coming (12th). PM me if you would like details (don't want to post them on here as it's a public forum).

Love to all,
Jan xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Michelle, the 3rd of Feb will come around so quickly.  Its only just over 3 weeks away now.  

Mini, there's a thread on ff somewhere - i think its the negative cycle one - that gives a list of questions to ask and its superb.  Its one of the sticky threads.  Worth taking a look at and I used it when I went to the ERI for our consultation.  

scotlass, big big  

Irishlady, how are you feeling today?   I think we all know exactly how you are feeling and its pretty horrible.  Hope the coffee and chocolate were great!  

Peanuts, have you got your puppy?  

Hello to everyone else.  Hope 2009 is being good to you all so far.

Well we had a bit of a surprise today.  Went into ERI for my scan before Feb/Mar treatment and as AF started yesterday they asked if I wanted to stard d/r today!!!  There didn't seem any point in waiting until Feb so I had my first buserelin injection this afternoon      In the scan it showed 6 follies on my left ovary and about 5 or 6 on the right.  Last time there was only 5 on the left and 1 on the right.  I'm wondering if its the DHEA taking effect.
DH can't wait for the moodswings and tears!!  Its odd but I know how much I needed you all last time and I know that you'll all be here for me again.        

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Littleareca,

thats great news about u starting tx so soon!!! I should b starting in feb with AF.... i will be d/r for the 1st time as last time i was on short cycle... I'm really worried.... about it.... is it possible that by d/r it could stop my ovaries from working properly again... for ever?? or am i just being completely paranoid I keep worring that because nothing is wrong in that department with me we r playing with fire and something bad will happen... so scared.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh another qn i was wanting to ask was is it ok to have a facial or a massage while D/R? 

Thanks 

xxxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Berry,

Don't worry about d/r.  The worst that can happen - or happened to me - is mood swings and headaches.  It won't affect your ovaries in the future.   Why don't you post something in the 'Pre Treatment' branch, you might get a better answer?!

I'm going to have a massage while d/r as I got a gift voucher to use at Christmas.  I don't think there are any problems with using it during that stage of tx.  I wouldn't use it while stimming or after EC.

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Littleareca, u have put my mind ate ease. I'm doing FET so i only D/r so i think it should be ok.... i'm so paranoid about everything.  

xxxxx


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

Hope you are all cosy indoors on this breezy day!

Just a quick question I've noticed a few people mention DHEA, as something that can help poor responders. I'm thinking this is maybe something I should be interested in.

Can someone let me know what it is ? Is it on prescription only ? What do the clinics say etc etc ?

Might be a question for GCRM for me.

Cheers!

Minnie


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Minnie Mouse,

I asked GCRM about this and they told me not to take it but would be interested if you get a different response, when are you due to start there we may be cycle buddies?

Vonnie


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Vonnie!

Thanks for that. It seems from this site that some consultants are recommending it and some aren't I guess you just have to go for what your one says. But when you hear of such improvements it does make you want to go for it.

I'll ask and see what they say anyway.

I'm going to GCRM at the end of the month for the ovarian assessment and then will have our first consultation after that. I'm quite keen to slow things up a bit if it means getting closer to a positive result and look in to my other health issues (I have an auto immune condition and am on various drugs for that) but we're thinking March/April for treatment again, if that is what they recommend. I'm assuming they will come to the same conclusion as ERI but you never know they might try something else.....I'm sort of nervous (that it will be the same and I'll not respond very well) and excited (that it will be different and we might get closer!) all at the same time, but I'm trying to be calm and take things a bit slower.

Think I'll start on a wee supplement though - Omega 3 might be helpful. I've only be on Folic acid of late.

When are you starting ?

Minnie


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry, no problem!  

Mini,  I'm only taking DHEA because I had such a rubbish egg count - only 5 - and the quality was awful and I only got one not very good embie from them.  I spent about a 3 weeks reading as much as I could about DHEA and its side effects, benefits etc.  I also looked at the info on DHEA at the CHR where they have had a lot of success with it.

Its a personal choice and only one you can make.  I don't take the high doses like everyone else and who knows if it will benefit my egg quality or not.  Time will only tell.  The only thing I know so far is that I have an awful lot more follies this time.  Good luck. xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey girls 

  i need help i am bleeding again


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Littlearca - it does sound very promising. I've read a few posts on this site which seem to be the same. I've only had the one cycle and I only had 4 eggs, 2 fertilised but one was abnormal. So I ended up with one grade 3 embryo which ended BFN. Although I've not been for my follow up yet. Dr Tay said when I was in for retrieval that the same thing would probably happen again for me. Not what I needed to hear.

I am tempted to go ahead with the DHEA but I have other meds and it might affect them so I really need to check. Really pleased it has improved your follies though. Good news!

Cheers!

M


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval" ​


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

MinneMouse said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope you are all cosy indoors on this breezy day!
> 
> ...


Hi Minnie,

I was just searching the boards and found your post. What a coincidence! I am also looking for info on DHEA, as I am a poor responder too. My consultant poo-pooed the idea, but in general he has quite a laissez faire approach, so I think he is just non-interventionist (which is a weird thing, because you would think they would want to try almost ANYTHING to bolster their statistics!!!). Anyway, sorry to go on, but I'll follow your post and hope you get a response.

Best wishes,

Planet Janet


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Minnie,

We are back the the gcrm on the 2nd of Feb for our nurses consulatation but I don't think I'll be starting then.  It looks like I have an issue with my thyroid and I don't want to start until that is stabilised in fact the Dr said that I shouldn't start until its sorted so like you I think I'll won't be starting until March/April but I'm happy with that as it gives me time to prepare my body.  Am going to ask about DHEA again when I'm back as I too an a poor responder.

At ERI for follow up tomorrow so will let you know what they say.

Vonnie


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi ladies thought I would join in! I'm Aly, 29 and DH is 37. We have been TTC for 4 years (DH had testicular cancer in 2005) however we are now classed as having unexplained infertility. I suffer from ME so am a bit worried about the effect IVF will have on my health but have been reassurred by a few people who have been in a similar situation. We have been on the NHS waiting list for ERI since Nov 06. We got a date for IVF for March/ April however last week I had a phonecall asking if we wanted to start treatment early so I went in for my scan yesterday and started the follitropin injections. I am on a short protocol. I feel a bit unprepared for it all as I was convinced it would be at least March! But I'm very positive and excited about it all. The staff seem really nice as well. I have another scan on Tues. 
Am I right in thinking that with a short protocol the egg collection would happen around day 12? 

Wishing you all lots of luck.  
Aly


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all, happy new year! 

I've been v busy this week getting organised for a training course and setting up to be self employed- should keep me out of mischief! 

Will catch up this week promise but just to say welcome to our newbies and good luck to everyone having tx.  

Hope- I sent you a personal message. Very sorry to hear you've had to brave ME too and then have fertility problems on top.Good luck  
dx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey girls sorry for being stupid earlier thinking now its just af having cramps this time 

  well fingers crossed anyway   

    just scared my tx will get delayed if its the abnormal bleeding back


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Scotslass,

don't worry, you are not being stupid. I would have been concerned inyour situation, too. Hope you are better now and that your treatmetn will not be delayed. Thinking of you and fingers crossed!!  

I am starting to get back into FF, have had my entry interview for the Mind Body course - lots of tears, but a good session and am now looking forward to the course. Will let you know how it goes. I just hope it will help me to calm down and re-capture a bit of my old self.  

Work is busy which is a bit of a surprise considering the credit crunch, but I am not complaining.

Am off to see my sister for her birthday on Friday - a wild party with lots of young people, we will see how that goes down with my old bones  . Have to fly to Germany for thatand somebody has decided to do away with my direct flight connnection - will spend hours and hours in Luton - booooring!

I cannot believe that it is already mid Janaury-ish. We decided to go ahead with another roudn of treatment in February - eeeeks  . AF is due next week or so and this time I will downreg from later in teh cycle as the last two times I started at the beginng (like you, Aly! Good luck with your extra early treatment  ), but I want to try the other way (day 21 is it??).

Jan - thanks for the info, see you soon!

Doodler - how are you hon?? free-lancing- well, I am not sure I can recommend it - very little money!! But I hope you proof me wrong on that one! Good luck! Will Max be your secretary? How many paw prints a second does he do?  

Peanuts - have you chosen a puppy yet?? I had a look at the websites, they all look so in need of a good cuddle. DH says, house first, dog later. I guess he is right, what with our small flat ...

Sorry for not more personals.

Take care everyone.

Caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

scotlass-  there is such a lot of emotion surrounding tx and IF that its no wonder we get worried and upset. Its normal  Hope your af plays ball so to speak and you go ahead as planned. 

caroline- good to hear you're back in the saddle  feb not long away now!  Glad business is better than you hoped for. I don;t think I;ll be making mega bucks anytime soon- could take a long time to attract clients. I'm off to Holland for retraining in feb- YIKES! Max is very proficient on a pc actually  we have  a photo of him front paws on bed next to keyboard of laptop and he looks v intelligent  Hope the course helps!

Jan- how's tricks? I emailed you re a date- not sure if you got it 

dawn- aww the poor pooches! Distinctly high number of staffie crosses looking for homes poor things. They are supposed to make lovely affectionate pets. have you got a pup yet?

hope- good luck for your scan  
dx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi sorry not posted for ages just to let you know that Lachlan Robbie and Freya Brooke were born on thur afternoon weighing 5lb 8oz each are doing well

want to wish you all the best for future tx, i wont be posting much but will be keeping an eye on how all my old buddies are doing

take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Kirsty,

so good to hear from you and to read that all is well and that HUGE Congratulations are in order.
You must be exhausted - two little (?) whoppers!!! How is Caelan taking to being a BIG borther?

                      

Take care of yourself, hope Dh is doing all the homework now  

Caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kirsty! Congratulations!              
Lovely names Lachlan and Freya  Glad you're all safe and sound but my goodness where did you hide 2x 5lb 8oz on your petite frame   Enjoy.

dx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi just to let you know my scan went well. I have around 12 follicles each ovary and toay they seemed to be measuring around 7-10mm. From what I've ready they need to reach around 18-22mm is that right?? Anyway got bloods done as well and they are happy with current dose of injections so I have to go back on Fri for another scan and they should be able to tell me the date of my operation. 
Feeling a bit nervous about it all now. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Aly- 12 on each side  Thats a huge number especially if they're bunched together size wise. If you haven't already got homeopathic arnica for EC I'd get some now to help with healing and up your Vit C intake. Any follies over 15mm at trigger/HCG have a chance of containing a mature follicle so thats a great response but I'm forgetting your much younger than me I think 
dx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, Kirsty - CONGRATS!!! So glad you got one of each!! Fab!!     That's fabulous news! Just can't imagine how you're going to cope with 3 kids!   

 

Doodler, how are you doing? Long time no see/speak! Hope all is going ok - not really up-to-date with your TX. Is it still in the US? 

  

Kat


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

guess what girls         

my af has stopped i cant believe it 

it has been a proper af


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay Scotlass.  How happy are you?!!    What will happen with treatment now?

 Hope.  Loads of luck with your tx in March/April

Doodler, good for you going self employed.  What is it that you do?

Kirsty, I never knew you when you were going through tx but what fantastic news.  

Well its day 6 of dr for me and things are going great.  No bad headaches like last time...yet and no tearfullness at all.  I think its early days though  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well

xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

i aint sure littleareca

  need to phone my doctor and ask her what she wants me to do 

  i am still scared she wants to delay tx 

    i am so happy     

  got my tube test to worry about now lol


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Scotlass - hope your doc won't delay treatment!!  Also for the tube test ... depending on your situation it can be uncomfortable with a little pulling pain (well, that was my experience - 3 years later they diagnosed me with very severe endometriosis). Think suggestion is to take a painkiller just before the HSG (Aspirin) if you feel better that way. 

First time back to my full hour at the gym (45 mins  4 days last week, the week before it was 30 mins on 3 days only) and feeling ok. Hopefully that will do the trick with the weight loss - got 2.5 weeks to lose 3kgs (6 lbs) which I think should be ok. Still DR with taking Clamivil (sp?) from Friday.  Then scan for endometrium thickness on 30th. 

Ah well.. back in the works after 6 months "break" (well... Zoladex & HRT all the way.  ).

Hope you're all doing well. 

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just lost a massive post!!  

Sorry for not been on much, had to go home for a funeral last weekend.  Also got our new suite delivered this week so have been reorganising furniture, ordering curtains, etc, etc.  Also trying to get organised for our new arrival!  We'll be picking up Murphy, our new Cairn Terrier pup (well he's 7 months old), on Saturday, so been looking for a bed, lead, toys, food, etc, etc!  Getting very excited, but also a bit nervous/panicy - not sure how we're going to cope with a wee being to be responsible for, can hardly look after ourselves sometimes!  

Scotlass - glad A/F settled down, really hope your txt can go ahead  

Minnie - how did your follow up go?  Think it was me that said about the notebook - I have to write everything down before, during and after appts, as my head turns to mush!  Hope things went well, and has set you up for your appt with GCRM.

Irishlady -   really sorry to hear about your assistant  .  I can really feel for you - one of my pals at work came in last Thursday with her 12 week scan photos - she handed me a memory stick and asked me to load it up.  Wasn't until I opened the file did I realise it was scan photos! I managed to hold it together long enough to move her on to another friends desk, but had to leave early as couldn't cope with the office baby chat   

Vonnie - have you moved back to your house then?  Hope you survived staying with the in-laws!  I know what you mean about all the staffies, but I've been told if you go in and chat with them, they'll keep you on file if a more suitable dog comes into the home - might be worth a visit?    How did your follow-up go?

Jan - oops, managed to forget about the support group.  Had been meaning to PM you, but brain has turned to mush!  Hope it went well.  How you been doing?    What happened with your hand? 

Littleareca - wow, well done you on getting stated txt early.  Glad to hear d/r is going well, long may it continue     

Berry - How you doing?  A facial/massage is a great idea when d/r, nice and relaxing.  

Hope22 - welcome to our little thread.  Sorry to hear about your journey to get to here, but glad you've started txt and are moving in a positive direction now.  12 follies on each side is great!  Make sure you're drinking lots of water, and a glass of milk everyday to help grow those eggs.  I had lots of eggs the first time and it can take a couple of days to get over the EC.  Make sure you're taking it easy and have DH about to look after you.  Handy to have a paracetamol and codeine pain killer to ease the pain for a day or 2.    

AnneS - good to hear from you  .  Glad you're getting back in the saddle for txt, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you in Feb.  I remember DH saying something similar when we were in our flat - has taken me 2 houses to get him to say yes to a dog!

Doodler - congrats on your new found self employment - anything exciting?  Hope the training goes well, will you be away for a while - how will Max cope?!  Any tips on keeping puppy from chewing my house would be appreciated!  

Kirsty - wow congratulations!      Thats fantastic news.  Hope you and babes are doing well and Caelan is coping with being a big brother twice in one go!  Can't believe its been nearly nine months since you BFP!

Kat - Well done you on getting back to the gym, that was my new years resolution, but hoping dog walking will be the substitute!  I'm sure you'll make it to your weight goal in time and txt will go swimmingly!

Big hugs to everyone, off to finish reading my puppy training book!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm happy 2 tell u all AF arrived... 1 day late which was not too bad... so i feel good that my body is bk to 'normal' well for now..... just 1 more af and i can start DR again..... 

hope ur all well, i'll b on later for personals


xxxxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, well it was a bit of a marathon task today counting all the follicles   They varied between 7 and 15 so they are on the right track. My only worry is that I am going to get OHSS   The nurse said it was very likely I would due to my age and the amount of follicles. Today my tummy was a bit distended and quite painful and tonight I was convinced I was getting breathless (although the power of suggestion is amazing! after she had asked me if I felt breathless!) So just trying to chill and drink lots of water. I've to go back for a scan tomorrow and then will go for EC Mon or Tues. I have the ovitrelle ready in the fridge for when I need it! My only other worry is that the nurse said if there is too many eggs at EC then they will postpone transfer due to OHSS. Really keeping my fingers crossed that is ok. My DH got the brunt of my hormones and stress tonight when he got back from work - there was a lot of tears!   

Thanks everyone for your friendly replies and support. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all  

Aly xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Hope,

I had mild OHSS with my cycle, i cant remember the amount of follicles i had but there was lots, however i didn't develop OHSS until about 3-4 days after EC and we still went ahead with ET which was on day 5 post EC. All i can say to u is drink plenty water, and try to take note of the amount of fluid u pass.... the DR told that the amount i drink i should be passing out..... if ur drinking a lot and not passing it out then thats a problem. Make sure u relax too, i had plenty bed rest and kept my feet up (i just put a couple of pillows under them) Try not too worry too much as the Dr's keep a very close eye on you. A other sign of OHSS is if ur blood gets a bit thicker... mine did and then they will put u on a drug called cleaxene. I was so scared about this but honestly, its nothing to worry too much about. You'll be fine!!!!  What age are you? I'm just wondering as u said u had  a high risk due to ur age.

Take care 

Berry xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Could somebody tell me if by April SET is going to be law?? i seen this somewhere but i'm not convinced it's true. I hope its not true as i plan to have double embryo tansfer in july.  

xxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Berry thanks for your reply. I'm 29 which isnt that young to me lol! Well I had 17 follocles each side today with quite a few big ones measuring 15, 16mm. The Doctor was convinced today that I would develop OHSS and the ET would be put on hold for a few months. I'm determined not to let that happen though! I know its positive that I have managed to produce so many and everything has went to plan really but it would be so frustrating and disappointing to have to wait a few more months. 
I'm pleased to hear though that yours still went ahead - was that with a blastocyst then? 
Thanks for the advice re urine output and relaxing 

I found this about SET dont know if it helps you at all : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168035.0

Aly x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope 22 - Thanks for that link, i'll have a wee look later on. Yes, we ended up having a Blast a prefect grade AA and it still didn't work  we were so gutted as we has such a positive cycle and everything was absolutely prefect. I guess it just wasn't to be, I've accepted it now, but it was very hard. We were pushed to go for SET as I'm 21 and i have no fertility issues (DH sperm issues) We have 1 blast in the freezer and are going for FET in march so i start D/R with my Feb AF. If this next cycle doesn't work i will try push for DET as i feel like i cant keep doing ICSI emotionally, physically and financially....

My story is as the doctor said very very unlucky!! Please try to stay positive!!! As i was unlucky on my 1st attempt hopfully u will b lucky on Ur 1st tx. Try not to be so upset if Ur ET will be put on hold, this was also something that might have happened to me and i was so set in having ET and to get the TX finished, i sometimes beat myself up and think, "if i would have done ET a few months later when my body was stronger maybe it would have worked" Try to remember the doctors are doing there best for you, you are in very good hands. They only want you to get a healthy BFP. I'm praying that everything works out for you and your DP 

berry xxxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Berry, thanks for your lovely reply. I'm sorry to hear that the blast didnt work     and wishing you lots of luck for the FET in March  
It must be very difficult when you think that there are no issues and no reason why it shouldnt work. I suppose I worry about that too. My DH's   count was low after his cancer treatment but has picked up so there doesnt appear to be any issues with either of us and so they have recommended IVF rather than ICSI. I'm starting to realise myself though how draining the treatment is emotionally and have been talking to a close friend and my mum. Do you have anyone to offload to? 

About the DET I think if I had two SET's and they were unsuccessful then I would be tempted to go for a DET but am   that that the next one will be a success for you. 

Like you say, if it did result in having to wait for the ET, it would be an opportunity for me to get myself healthy and stronger emotionally (which was my plan before the phonecall saying we could have treatment early  )

Wishing you lots of luck. I've taken my ovitrelle and will let you all know how it goes tomorrow.

Aly xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just been catching up with all youe posts, not been on as I've been getting our house sorted for moving back into it so currently at my in-laws and don;t have internet access at the house yet.

Not much to report, follow up went as well as can be expected, they want me to go for a hysterascope as I've had 3 failed attempts at tx, has anyone else had this and what does it entail.  Still no further forward on the thyroid front, 2 tests have shown slight overactivity and they took more blood on Monday and tested my T3 and they all came back normal.  GP is writing to the ERI to see if I need further tests before my next go so just waiting to see what happens.  Due back at the ERI in April for next go and DH is now thinking about giving them another shot before we move the GCRM as we would be having tx at the same time and if this fails we could just move straight over to the other clinic.  I don't know what to do, in two minds about the whole thing.  Quite happy to wait until april as it gives me time to prepare my body for it and lose a wee bit of weight first.

Sorry this has ended up as a me post but wanted to get this off my chest.

Take care everyone
Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

took me a while to catch up with all the posts - sorry in advance for no personals, as a bit in a hurry.
Just rang teh clinic as AF arrived yesterday (typical - on teh day I fly back from my sister's and spent all day in two airports   ). Anyway, have an appointent on Wednesday and will discuss start of downreggin then, but want to start late in teh cycle as I have done an early start twice before and just want to try the other option. Strange to be back on the roller coaster ...

Good Luck to everyone   . Will be in touch soon!!

Caroline


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

well its official i had a proper af i have my tube test in 10 days time its wierd i aint allowed unprotected baby making from my last day of my af till after my test is that not the point lol 

  my gp is phoning me tomorrow as i wanna see if i really need to take the male hormones to stop me from bleeding if i aint bleeding 

  then i have my second consultance on the 24th of feb to see if i have lost enough weight (which i aint i have lost a little but not 3 stone) and also o see if i am ovulaing then hopefully will get into the tx asap


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone well my EC went well. Got 19 eggs   and phoned this morning - 13 of them have fertilised!
Its looking like Thurs will be the ET day or if I have 5 good quality then they will take them onto day 5.
Have taken the week off work and am pleased as I dont feel too bad today. Only had to take paracetamol yesterday. 
I'm feeling very happy and positive and I'm not sure if thats a good thing or not?   I dont want to come down to earth with a bang if it doesnt work out.....


 to you all.

Aly xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

well done hope22 

you will be fine 

  and good luck


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Fanstatic news Hope22!!!   Well done you!!!!  

Did u say u were going for SET or DET? 

XXX


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Scotlass and Berry55,
I think if we get good quality embies then we will go for one if not we might consider two. I have SET on my records but I did say we may consider DET at the time of ET. Do you think that sounds sensible?

Thanks for your encouragement.

Aly xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Hope - had been reading your earlier posts and am glad you've got such a good number of eggs but not so many that they can't do a fresh transfer.  Every reason to feel very positve!     Keep drinking lots of water (about 2.5 litres a day), as OHSS could still come on over the next few days.  

Caroline Anne - nice to see you back again - heaps of luck for this cycle    

Lots of luck and babydust,

Katerina


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope22 - I think thats a very sensible way to do it. I had 12 eggs collected and 11 fertilized and my OHSS came about day 3 post EC so keep trying lots of water. We ended up taking 5 our our embies 2 blast stage. Try remain positive, you have everything going for you!!!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

well the doctor phoned and she wants me to take the male hormone tablets      

but i really dont wanna the tablets were to stop me from bleeding all the time and ifinished taking them on the 6th of jan started bleeding on the 9th then stopped on the 14th so it looks to me lik ei had a proper af so i dont wanna tamper with it 

has any of you girls had very irregular af and long af 

my gp has also wrote to the hospital saying she wants to delay my tx to get it sorted out but i think my body just wanted a kick to get started again


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all, don't know where the time has gone busy bee just now

dawn- fantastic! You will just fall in  love with Murphy and won't care if he does chew things...main advice get to a puppy training class( there's a great one at Portobello) for socialisation and get some puppy chews( hard and soft) but nothing shaped like a shoe- you can't expect him to know a real one from a fake one! The problems are more when he's teething( yes its just like having a child ). Sorry to hear you had a funeral  someone close?

kat- welcome back! Glad to hear you're on the gym trail again and gearing up for tx  How are you getting on with your training?

scotlass- maybe you could phone to speak to one of the ERI drs for their opinion- they know more than your GP and you could maybe put your mind at rest? Just a thought- or  fax/write to Dr Thong... I don't know what ERI have tested you for but they will be able to organise any scans/blood tests etc that you  might need much quicker. Take 2 ibuprofen 20 mins before your HSG just in case you have  a little cramping and take a sanitary towel with you- the one they provide is from the dark ages. Its really interesting seeing your pelvis and back in the xray as they do it! Good luck.


vonnie- have you moved house then? I've lost track- sorry  Don't you worry about  a me post  I've had a hysteroscopy- is that what you mean? ERI will do it under general anaesthetic . I had it done during EC when i was under sedation as I was having embryos frozen and had a large polyp removed that had never shown up on any scan during 3 cycles or 3 HSGs. Was really fine afterwards. Definitely worth a look inside.


hope- thats a great result. Good luck for your ET. hopefully you won't develop OHSS now and if its mild they will still do ET.  lots of rest !


caroline- back in the saddle! Good luck with your scan- keep us posted  

little areca- how's the d/r going?  still symptom free I hope.  I'm going to train as a Mickel therapist but in my other incarnations I'm a biologist by training and have been doing property development while recovering from ME- not a good business at the moment!

jan- how's you health doing? no more injuries? hope the meeting went well. see you soon

hi to everyone else- need to make dinenr now before DH freaks out when he gets in 
dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL again - having a puppy is great, but lots of hard work!  Have been on lots of walks, so hoping to keep it up at least once if not twice a day and I'm going to loose weight no problem - here's hoping anyway!     I'll post some photos of our new arrival, when I figure out how to do it!

Doodler - Feels a bit strange finally having a puppy after years of harassing DH for one!  Although a bit jealous as Murphy is definitely a man's dog and has taken to DH really well, and vice versa which is great!  Yes, puppy training is a must I think, need to try to stop him pulling on the lead and trying to escape to chase rabbits!  I was home for my uncle's funeral - we weren't close, but I'm close to my 2 cousins - unfortunately they're not close, so have been fighting over his estate since the funeral .  Just had a look at Mickel therapy - looks interesting.

Vonnie - I've had a hysteroscopy at ERI, was day surgery under general anesthetic.  They pass a wee camera inside you to see the inside of your womb and have a look at whats going on, if anything.  Kind of felt about the same as after an EC, bit sore and bloated, and a bit of bleeding.  Will hopefully give some answers for your next treatment where ever that may be   

AnneS - Glad AF has arrived - never a good time or place is there?!  Wishing you lots of luck and hugs for your cycle, you deserve this to work for you          

Scotlass - Doodler took the words out of my mouth - think you should phone the ERI and ask to speak to a Dr about advice on what to do with the male hormone tablets - they should be able to put your mind at ease.  They might have to call you back if they don't have the time to speak to you there and then, but they're good at getting back to you.  Good luck for your tube test   

Hope - congrats on great egg numbers and embryos.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your wee embies and ET, and hoping OHSS doesn't kick in.       

Littleareca - how's your d/r going?  Hope you've still managed to be symptom free!  

Off to get Murphy fed, and myself!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Doodler/Peanut - so great to see you again here!  

Hope - keeping my fingers crossed for you, hun!  

Scotlass - so sorry about your GP suggesting you take male hormone tablets again.

Hi to everyone else...sorry, tired etc so not going into more personals.

As for me - weight's not shifting, but I am getting fitter. Wish they would determine your BMI with bodyfat and not just weight & height!  Been to the gym 3-4 times a week, eating sensibly (and not scoffing on chocs/cookies/pizza etc!!)... 

NOT happy at all and am at the point right now "why bother"? We've been in the works for 4 years now, my first IVF cycle (abandoned, granted, but it was that long ago) was in November 2005. Since then I've been on hormone treatment for tx, and from January 2007 I've been more or less constantly on (male) hormone treatment.  And they wonder why I don't lose weight GRRRR!!!!

Sorry about the self pity .. think it's time for bed... 

Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

little wolf 

  what kind of male hormone tablets u on and why


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Scotlass, 

I've been on Zoladex about 9 months out of 12 because of very severe endometriosis and ovarian cysts that keep on coming back as Dr T doesn't want to remove them (he just drains them) as that may damage my only easily reachable ovary. 

Last year's Zoladex involved taking HRT to avoid osteoporosis. 

Since end of December I am downregging (which is weird as I've been getting Zoladex implants for 6 months up to end of November) and am taking Climaval to thicken the lining for FET beginning of February.   

Suddenly had migraine at work today so skipped gym... means I have to go tomorrow/Friday/Saturday.  



Hope you're all doing ok.

Kat


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

well we did a u-turn at the last minute today and went for two embies   Even sitting waiting in the cubicle we were determined to have one put back but the Dr said that it was a 30% chance for one and 50% for two so we decided to take the risk! DH is terrified of the prospect of having twins though! I think its 1 in 4. We even got a scan photo although I cant see anything except the huge follicles lol!   I'm back to work on Monday so that will keep me distracted hopefully until my blood test on 2/2. At least my tummy has settled down now it was pretty painful and swollen the last few days but I took all your advice and drank plenty of water and rested so it must have done the trick. 

Aly xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope22- Great news hunni!!  Have u got any embies to freeze? Try to keep calm and keep drinking the water xxx


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Berry55 yeah we had 6 embryos at grade 2 so they will freeze the remaining 4 this afternoon. They put back an 8 cell and a 7 cell.

Aly x


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry if this is TMI! I did search the board to see if I could find any similar questions but I'm having a bit of irritation with the prog. pessaries. Has anyone else experienced this and does it settle down do you know? 

Thanks
Aly xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Aly,  that's ok - that's what we're here for ... to answer questions we've asked ourselves.  I had a hellish time with the pessaries all the time... felt like heartburn down there and also had quite a bit of leakage (sorry if TMI).  Never found a way to get the burning sensation out though. 

What do you experience? Maybe the other girls can help you there?



Kat


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Aww thanks Kat   Its reassuring to know that other people have had it as well. It feels quite raw and a bit itchy. I had a similar experience before when I used shower gel that was too highly perfumed   but once I stopped the symptoms went away quite quickly. 


Aly xx


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Evening ladies! Its been a while - I was away at the weekend and just haven't been in an 'infertility' mood lately but feeling more like my old self again.

Our appt at ERI went better than expected. Dr Kini was great and went through everything. He said the one thing they can tell from my cycle was that the quality and quantity of my eggs was poor. But we knew that anyway. He seemed to think I was in an ok position for my age (very old!!). So I came out feeling better. I said we were going to GCRM for next cycle as couldn't wait until the summer - once again he was great and said he hadn't heard me. So we're on the list for a cycle in the autumn back at ERI.

Off GCRM on Friday for the ovarian assessment tests. So we'll see how that goes. Not looking forward to being poked at again. You get used to it during txt but it now feels strange again!

Vonnie - how are things panning out with you ? Still thinking of GCRM ?

Peanut - thanks for the tips. I have a list as long as my arm already for my next appt ! Hope puppy dog is behaving. I ordered a cat bed - lovely furry job for my wee fella and it hasn't arrived. I phoned Pets At Home and they've said it is lost so will refund my costs. But his wee face when I told him.....who says animals don't know what you say !

Hope everyone else is doing fine. Think it is a tricky time of year for us all. Moods low after crimbo and the like. I've bough a Zita West book and started back at acupunture, I'm think stress is a big problem for me so going to try and work on that. Its not easy though....

Take care.

Minnie

xx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me popping on your thread, I wanted to ask a quick question about IVF treatment at ERI, and hope some of you can help.

I am currently on cycle 2 of OI at ERI and was told today at my appt with Dr West that I can only have 3 cycles of OI. I asked about privately funded IVF and she said that if cycle 3 of OI fails, then I am to phone up and make an appt and indicate that I wish to privately fund IVF. I'm on the NHS IVF list as of 30th Sep, but that is a 3 year wait, hence our wish to self fund.

My question is, how long does it take from making that initial appt to getting started on IVF? I've heard anything from 6-12 mths, but just wondwered if any of you had a more up to date time scale? 

Thanks in advance for any answers, and sending you all best wishes for your tx

Suze


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone
Minnie - I wish you all the best for your treatment in the summer   

Suze - We got put on the nhs list in Nov 06 and we were told 3 years +  
However we got a letter in September last year stating that we would be offered IVF in March/April 09 but I dont know if they got an injection of funding or something as we started this month instead which was a bonus  . So thats just over two years although it was a difficult time waiting. Hope that helps? And good luck    oh and sorry for being really ignorant but what is OI? 

Aly xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls, at the minute
Sorry been AWOL, been busy with Murphy and trying to keep my head out of Infertility things at the minute.

hope - how are you getting on with your 2ww?  Hope your coping ok, keeping fingers toes and crossed for you       

Suzedc - Sorry to read about your infertility journey  .  The waiting list fro NHS is still about 2 and a half to 3 years.  In terms of self funding the waiting list is about 6 months at the minute, I'm assuming you've had a lot of the tests you'd need prior to IVF, so shouldn't be much longer than that.  But if you're willing to travel the GCRM has no waiting list.  Also your GP could refer you to Dundee which has shorter NHS waiting lists.  Keeping fingers crossed for you and hoping you'll not need to worry about looking elsewhere     

Minnie - Glad your appt with Dr kini went well, and he's got short term hearing loss!  Good luck for your appt with GCRM, would be good to hear your feedback about Glasgow, as thinking about moving on to another clinic.  

Kat - sorry you're having a tough time before your treatment   Hoping all your hard work pays offand the weight shifts and you can move on to your next treatment with a positive outlook     Just think about how fit you're getting!

Big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Been awol for a bit, been really busy getting ready to move into our house again.  Looking forward to it, also taking a bit of a step back from IF as now starting to realise that our dream to have a baby might not happen.  Not giving up but just facing facts, sorry to be a bit of a dress head!!

Anyway enough of this,  Peanut sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down but I know exactly where your coming from.  Great to hear that Murphy is settling down we still are thinking of getting a dog but probably not until May time.

Minnie, still planning to go with the GCRM but it will probably be delayed until I get the green light from my thyroid.

Little Wolf, hope you are doing ok sending you a  .

Just a quickie from me as I have a pile of cleaning to do 

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya girls,
a quickie to say hello I'm thinking of you but up to my eyeballs planning training course trip to hollnd next week. Keep your chins up,
dx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way everyone............................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173656.new#new


----------

